# Home Depot / Lowes Inventory Status



## Glosta

Filled the pipeline with one last ton of Stow Chow for next year.   Inventory at the home centers is really starting to run low.  Thought it might be a good idea to start a thread updating folks on wood pellet inventory at local Home Depot / Lowes stores.  I'll start with my local stores:

Home Depot, Reading, MA - Zero Inventory on Wood Pellets
Lowes, Wobourn, MA - 14 Tons of Infernos ($3.74 per bag / $187 per ton)
Home Depot, Rt1 Saugus, MA - 4 Tons of Stove Chow($3.74 per bag / $187 per ton)
Home Depot, Danvers, MA - 3 Tons of Stove Chow ($3.74 per bag / $187 per ton)


----------



## justinc25

Lowes Hooksett, NH had about 12-14 ton of Fireside Ultra


----------



## baydog

Bangor HD sells out of a truckload of Ultras in a day. First come cash and carry when they get any.


----------



## Ladderlieu

Home Depot-Leominster MA   ZERO pellets left, manager said "not likely to get any more"
Lowes- Leominster MA   About 2 full trailer loads of Greenteam, 1 full trailer load of Maine Choice, and 1 full trailer load of Infernos. Manager said another trailer load of "something" expected Tuesday.


----------



## katwillny

I understand that they are trying to make space for spring and summer items, but I mean really, lets get serious here, its the middle of winter. The coldest two months are usually Jan and Feb and even into mid march. Demand is still pretty high.


----------



## EZsteve

Just went to Spotsylvania  Va HD they had 3 pallets of Stove Chow, all of them were on will call but pass there date so they sold me one for $187. (Side note no tax at HD and I asked them why I pay tax at Lowes. She said that Lowes is the only place that charges taxes on them, but does know why.)
Anyway Stafford Va HD has plenty of Stove Chow about 30 pallets and Fredericksburg va had 12 pallets.


----------



## Wachusett

Bumped this up looking for updates. Lowes in Westboro, MA. had 60 tons 4-13-11, Greene Team, Maines choice, Nations choice.
HD in Shrewsbury less than a ton of Firesides. Have not found any MWP locally yet. All $209/ton.


----------



## Glosta

Lowes in Woburn, MA.   Two Pallets of Natures Choice.  $4.09 per bag or $204.50 per ton


----------



## Rooscooter

Home Depot's in Spokane are sold out.


----------



## pauly2110

lowes in bridgewater mass, had 2 tons of maines choice, green team and nations choice all on display and im sure they had some more tons out back...bought 30 bags of green team for 4.18 a bag


----------



## BBennett

Lowes in Plainevill, ct has 20 ton of North American Pellets and 10 ton Greenway pellets @$4.18 a bag/209 per ton. I grabbed 10 bags of each to try them out.


----------



## countk

Lowes in Danvers, MA HAD 40 tons of Green Team last Wed. and were sold out by Sunday, I grabbed a ton. They tell me that 2,000bags (40 ton) are due in tomorrow or Thurs. I hope they are Green Team again. One more ton and I 'm set for next year!


----------



## Harman Lover 007

countk said:
			
		

> Lowes in Danvers, MA HAD 40 tons of Green Team last Wed. and were sold out by Sunday, I grabbed a ton. They tell me that 2,000bags (40 ton) are due in tomorrow or Thurs. I hope they are Green Team again. One more ton and I 'm set for next year!


.

What was the price, $209? Thanks.


----------



## Vinelife

Lowes and Home Depot in Gaylord Michigan are out and not getting anymore...


----------



## countk

Harman Lover 007 said:
			
		

> countk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowes in Danvers, MA HAD 40 tons of Green Team last Wed. and were sold out by Sunday, I grabbed a ton. They tell me that 2,000bags (40 ton) are due in tomorrow or Thurs. I hope they are Green Team again. One more ton and I 'm set for next year!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What was the price, $209? Thanks.
Click to expand...


It was!


----------



## DobieMom

Just checked in with HD and are out of pellets and according to the person I spoke with the manager has told him they will not be getting anymore in.

Lowes still has Potomacs at $5.97/bag.


----------



## Harman Lover 007

countk said:
			
		

> Harman Lover 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> countk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowes in Danvers, MA HAD 40 tons of Green Team last Wed. and were sold out by Sunday, I grabbed a ton. They tell me that 2,000bags (40 ton) are due in tomorrow or Thurs. I hope they are Green Team again. One more ton and I 'm set for next year!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What was the price, $209? Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was!
Click to expand...


Do you know if they got the GT?


----------



## emmittjames

just got 18 bags of Greenteam at Lowes on Berlin Tnpk in CT for $4.18 each. have to go to the seasonal dept -- they don't have them in the contractor entrance anymore. don't know why not -- WAY more convenient with babies in the car!

here's hoping we're coming to the end of the heating season. love my first winter with a stove, but running low on cash!


----------



## countk

Harman Lover 007 said:
			
		

> countk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harman Lover 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> countk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowes in Danvers, MA HAD 40 tons of Green Team last Wed. and were sold out by Sunday, I grabbed a ton. They tell me that 2,000bags (40 ton) are due in tomorrow or Thurs. I hope they are Green Team again. One more ton and I 'm set for next year!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What was the price, $209? Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know if they got the GT?
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, it was Maine's Choice. I tried them and they were okay, but I think the Green Team is much better.


----------



## justinc25

Lowes hooksett has 18 ton of north american (Curran)
hd has plenty of fireside.


----------



## Wachusett

Found Greenway & Green Team pellets in Hudson, MA.


----------



## iceman

My local tsc is 229 for instant HD and lowes selling stove chow for 229 and 244 ... at these prices its worth an extra 10-40 bucks for cubex/okies/hamers  especially knowing pellet prices will be higher next year ... get em soon folks


----------



## Harman Lover 007

countk said:
			
		

> Harman Lover 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> countk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harman Lover 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> countk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowes in Danvers, MA HAD 40 tons of Green Team last Wed. and were sold out by Sunday, I grabbed a ton. They tell me that 2,000bags (40 ton) are due in tomorrow or Thurs. I hope they are Green Team again. One more ton and I 'm set for next year!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What was the price, $209? Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know if they got the GT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, it was Maine's Choice. I tried them and they were okay, but I think the Green Team is much better.
Click to expand...


Thanks....I think I'm going with the FU at HD.


----------



## jtakeman

iceman said:
			
		

> My local tsc is 229 for instant HD and lowes selling stove chow for 229 and 244 ... at these prices its worth an extra 10-40 bucks for cubex/okies/hamers  especially knowing pellet prices will be higher next year ... get em soon folks



Kind of the same deal for me. TSC has stayed right at $225 is and HD/Lowes have raised there prices to where I can get decent pellets for less at the local pellet house's. For a few bucks more I can get the better(hotter) brands. I only need 1 more ton to finish the stash for next season. I am gonna wait until the spring buy deals come out. Odds are good to get them for a few dollars less. Let the hunt begin!


----------



## iceman

j-takeman said:
			
		

> iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My local tsc is 229 for instant HD and lowes selling stove chow for 229 and 244 ... at these prices its worth an extra 10-40 bucks for cubex/okies/hamers  especially knowing pellet prices will be higher next year ... get em soon folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of the same deal for me. TSC has stayed right at $225 is and HD/Lowes have raised there prices to where I can get decent pellets for less at the local pellet house's. For a few bucks more I can get the better(hotter) brands. I only need 1 more ton to finish the stash for next season. I am gonna wait until the spring buy deals come out. Odds are good to get them for a few dollars less. Let the hunt begin!
Click to expand...















I hope you are right!    I am buying now and then!


----------



## olddawgsrule

Stopped by Manchester HD and found nothing... Salesman felt they were done...
My wife bought a couple of bags of Fireside (@4.18) to try out at Hooksett HD (maybe the last??)....

I'm going to Lowes tomorrow to see what they have.

I'm new to this, this year and attempting to evaluate everything I buy.
So far I like Agway's home brand (5.99) and Okies (5.99), looking at 260 a ton (but don't have to store them and can mix an match).
Getting 25 degree hotter burns for the same time vs. what else I've tried.
I really like my local Agway and for 20-30 bucks a ton and they store them, they get my business.

Then again...60 -80 dollars a ton... I have to evaluate the cost difference.... 

Agway doesn't seem to be quitting on the heating season as of yet (yet another reason I like like these folks).


----------



## iceman

olddawgsrule said:
			
		

> Stopped by Manchester HD and found nothing... Salesman felt they were done...
> My wife bought a couple of bags of Fireside (@4.18) to try out at Hooksett HD (maybe the last??)....
> 
> I'm going to Lowes tomorrow to see what they have.
> 
> I'm new to this, this year and attempting to evaluate everything I buy.
> So far I like Agway's home brand (5.99) and Okies (5.99), looking at 260 a ton (but don't have to store them and can mix an match).
> Getting 25 degree hotter burns for the same time vs. what else I've tried.
> I really like my local Agway and for 20-30 bucks a ton and they store them, they get my business.
> 
> Then again...60 -80 dollars a ton... I have to evaluate the cost difference....
> 
> Agway doesn't seem to be quitting on the heating season as of yet (yet another reason I like like these folks).















Do you know who makes agways? Once place I saw new England wood pellet 
Another might have been barefoot? I dunno hopefully you do


----------



## Wachusett

I think Home Depot has called it a season. Went to two locally, all out of pellets. Lowes in Worcester unloaded a truck load of Greene Team this A.M.


----------



## BrotherBart

Glad you guys alerted this gonna be a pellet burner rookie to the HD stove chow when you did. They won't be burned until next season. I need to move some of them and am wondering. How much damage does multiple handling do to the pellets in the bags?


----------



## jtakeman

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Glad you guys alerted this gonna be a pellet burner rookie to the HD stove chow when you did. They won't be burned until next season. I need to move some of them and am wondering. How much damage does multiple handling do to the pellets in the bags?



Bart, Pellets are pretty durable. As long as you don't stomp on them, You can move them a few times. Big thing is moisture, So keep um dry and all will be fine!


----------



## BrotherBart

Thanks! At HD I had to load every bag, with the help of a couple of great youngsters, unload'em when I got home and now need to a relocate a ton. Threes tons wore my broken down old self right out hefting them three times. Into the truck and trailer, off the trailer into the garden tractor trailer and out of it into the storage place. Now I need to relocate a ton. It all happened to fast to do smart planning.

Hopefully the next move is into the hopper.


----------



## kofkorn

Bart,

Be careful of the tops.   The seal at the top is usually where I find they may break.  As long as you aren't tossing them around, you should be fine.  Out of the 8 tons I've burned, I've only had two or three break open.  When they do, it's quite a mess


----------



## mpcm

Plaistow NH, HD had some Fireside Ultra's for 4.18/bag right at the front. Grabbed a single bag to try out. Just broke out the first couple bags of the newp from the ton I was concerned about burning, no moaning/grinding so far... which is making me smile somewhat.


----------



## ibil4u

The Lowes in Poughkeepsie, NY had about 40 tons of Prestologs, Greenway and North American Pellets as of yesterday. All three brands were $3.94 per bag. I saw only about 20 tons in the yard, but the manager said they had 2000 bags available. I am not a pellet expert by any means, but I find that the Prestologs, Greenway and Stove Chow have burned well in my Harman P68. Lowes is running a special finance deal this weekend with no interest for 18 months when you spend $399. I bough 4 tons of Prestologs and 1 ton of Greenway pellets for next year. I used a 10% Lowes coupon (post office moving pack) and paid $65 for delivery of all 5 tons. This comes out to about $190 per ton delivered. With 18 month free interest, I will pay these off as I burn them next year. Hope that helps.


----------



## Heaterhunter

ibil4u said:
			
		

> The Lowes in Poughkeepsie, NY had about 40 tons of Prestologs, Greenway and North American Pellets as of yesterday. All three brands were $3.94 per bag. I saw only about 20 tons in the yard, but the manager said they had 2000 bags available. I am not a pellet expert by any means, but I find that the Prestologs, Greenway and Stove Chow have burned well in my Harman P68. Lowes is running a special finance deal this weekend with no interest for 18 months when you spend $399. I bough 4 tons of Prestologs and 1 ton of Greenway pellets for next year. I used a 10% Lowes coupon (post office moving pack) and paid $65 for delivery of all 5 tons. This comes out to about $190 per ton delivered. With 18 month free interest, I will pay these off as I burn them next year. Hope that helps.



Sounds like you made a smart choice.  Good pellets, cheap, delivered, and you didn't even have to pay for them ;-P


----------



## olddawgsrule

iceman said:
			
		

> olddawgsrule said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped by Manchester HD and found nothing... Salesman felt they were done...
> My wife bought a couple of bags of Fireside (@4.18) to try out at Hooksett HD (maybe the last??)....
> 
> I'm going to Lowes tomorrow to see what they have.
> 
> I'm new to this, this year and attempting to evaluate everything I buy.
> So far I like Agway's home brand (5.99) and Okies (5.99), looking at 260 a ton (but don't have to store them and can mix an match).
> Getting 25 degree hotter burns for the same time vs. what else I've tried.
> I really like my local Agway and for 20-30 bucks a ton and they store them, they get my business.
> 
> Then again...60 -80 dollars a ton... I have to evaluate the cost difference....
> 
> Agway doesn't seem to be quitting on the heating season as of yet (yet another reason I like like these folks).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know who makes agways? Once place I saw new England wood pellet
> Another might have been barefoot? I dunno hopefully you do
Click to expand...


I was told by Agway they're 'New England Pellet' packaged for them.
Here's the weird part...
Agway's burns hotter by 25 degrees than the packaged NE Pellet...
You guys tell me why....
Age of pellet???
Maybe how the suppliers store them??


----------



## jtakeman

AFAIK, Agways are bagged by Hamer. So there the same pellet as Hamer Hot Ones and the Hardwood Heat you can get at TSC. HD's Winter Warm and the Statesman brand are also bagged by Hamers.


----------



## iceman

j-takeman said:
			
		

> AFAIK, Agways are bagged by Hamer. So there the same pellet as Hamer Hot Ones and the Hardwood Heat you can get at TSC. HD's Winter Warm and the Statesman brand are also bagged by Hamers.











Wow! Now if. I could find one of those places that have them in stock at a cheaper price!


----------



## iceman

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Glad you guys alerted this gonna be a pellet burner rookie to the HD stove chow when you did. They won't be burned until next season. I need to move some of them and am wondering. How much damage does multiple handling do to the pellets in the bags?











Say what?  Huh?  Are you implying you burn /will be burning pellets?


----------



## jtakeman

iceman said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, Agways are bagged by Hamer. So there the same pellet as Hamer Hot Ones and the Hardwood Heat you can get at TSC. HD's Winter Warm and the Statesman brand are also bagged by Hamers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Now if. I could find one of those places that have them in stock at a cheaper price!
Click to expand...


We have discused this in other threads. I started a thread to put them all on the table. They can rebag them but we can figure them out with some digging! 

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/51230/


----------



## BrotherBart

iceman said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you guys alerted this gonna be a pellet burner rookie to the HD stove chow when you did. They won't be burned until next season. I need to move some of them and am wondering. How much damage does multiple handling do to the pellets in the bags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what?  Huh?  Are you implying you burn /will be burning pellets?
Click to expand...


No implying. Saying it. Said it in an earlier thread. Going to use pellets when I need to work in the unfinished basement. The wood stove takes too long to get up to speed and by the time it does I am done down there. A little residual heat should make it up to the main floor also.

Bought the stove a couple of years ago for another reason. Time to put it to work.


----------



## olddawgsrule

Just came from HD Hooksett
9 tons of Fireside left.
Statement is, that's it, but was also told the last shipment was supposed to be...

Lowes Hooksett has 8 tons of North American left.


----------



## iceman

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you guys alerted this gonna be a pellet burner rookie to the HD stove chow when you did. They won't be burned until next season. I need to move some of them and am wondering. How much damage does multiple handling do to the pellets in the bags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what?  Huh?  Are you implying you burn /will be burning pellets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No implying. Saying it. Said it in an earlier thread. Going to use pellets when I need to work in the unfinished basement. The wood stove takes too long to get up to speed and by the time it does I am done down there. A little residual heat should make it up to the main floor also.
> 
> Bought the stove a couple of years ago for another reason. Time to put it to work.
Click to expand...








Whew!  Thought you were gonna be a convert! ...was getting nervous


----------



## ChrisWNY

Lowes has been out of stock on pellets for nearly a month now in my area, they have already transitioned over to Spring seasonal stuff and are no longer stocking pellets. Various HD's still have them in stock but it's very hit or miss. TSC is the only large department store retailer still ordering them on a regular basis (this year they have been selling Lignetics in my area).


----------



## chrisasst

ChrisWNY said:
			
		

> Lowes has been out of stock on pellets for nearly a month now in my area, they have already transitioned over to Spring seasonal stuff and are no longer stocking pellets. Various HD's still have them in stock but it's very hit or miss. TSC is the only large department store retailer still ordering them on a regular basis (this year they have been selling Lignetics in my area).



In cortland TSC has maines, picked up a bag yesterday to try out...


----------



## richg

KatWill said:
			
		

> I understand that they are trying to make space for spring and summer items, but I mean really, lets get serious here, its the middle of winter. The coldest two months are usually Jan and Feb and even into mid march. Demand is still pretty high.



Yeah, I love it how the big box stores stop selling winter merchandise in January and roll out the patio furniture. We had a nasty ice storm last week and both Blowes and Homies had no rock salt whatsoever. They did have plenty of BBQ grills and lawn chairs, though. for them, it's all about not being stuck with out-of-season inventory. Wood pellets in February? How demanding! What's next, lawn fertilizer in May?


----------



## ChrisWNY

You got it, richg, most of the big box stores already have their fertilizers on the shelves, including TSC. Xmas stuff hits the shelves as early as August at some of the big box stores, which is pitiful IMO.


----------



## Harman Lover 007

Update: 2/22 Just called them and the garden center guy said that no more were on order....


HD Danvers is still blowing through over 20 ton per week. More Fireside Ultra coming in this coming week.


----------



## Harman Lover 007

Harman Lover 007 said:
			
		

> Update: 2/22 Just called them and the garden center guy said that no more were on order....
> 
> 
> HD Danvers is still blowing through over 20 ton per week. More Fireside Ultra coming in this coming week.


----------



## Harman Lover 007

FWIW, I have a friend who knows a Regional Manager for HD. He told him this morning that HD is done with pellets for now in the Northern Mass/Southern NH area. Lowes Danvers has Freedom Fuel in stock(yuck).

Lowes Seabrook has a large amount (40+ ton I'm told) of Currans, Fireside Ultras and Maines Choice. If you are going to do it, do it NOW. We just got 4 ton of FU for $188/ton w 10% coupon. One of them is mine.....I really have to stop this.


----------



## smilejamaica

home depot in enfield ct does not have any pellets and the person i asked said no more till next winter


----------



## dmaclaren

I wonder why BJ's is not selling pellets.


----------



## gfreek

Home Depot and Lowes in Batavia, NY are out.  Ended up getting a ton of American Wood Fibers for 210 from a local building supply store.


----------



## geek

lowes in Derby is out (I wanted to get some North American pellets..!!).
Same for HD Waterbury/Derby.


----------



## jtakeman

I saw nothing in the Torrington Lowes or HD last night. Barkhamsted TSC has some Stove Chow.

Of coarse both my local pellet houses have plenty! And a large selection too!


----------



## olddawgsrule

j-takeman said:
			
		

> I saw nothing in the Torrington Lowes or HD last night. Barkhamsted TSC has some Stove Chow.
> 
> Of coarse both my local pellet houses have plenty! And a large selection too!



I apologize for doing this here, but I have to ask....
Pellet Pig Club???
Excuse the 'newbie' question, but.... What the heck is this?

My local HD (Hooksett) states they're attempting to order more (for what that's worth).
Bought Saturday and again Monday and watched they're stock dissipate.


----------



## Pellet-King

Enfield HD out for weeks, TSC has like 15 ton outside, looks half Instantheatless and something else in white plastic.
Buddy said Bloomfield Lowes has plenty including Green Team and Chow and Nation's Choice.


----------



## jtakeman

olddawgsrule said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw nothing in the Torrington Lowes or HD last night. Barkhamsted TSC has some Stove Chow.
> 
> Of coarse both my local pellet houses have plenty! And a large selection too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for doing this here, but I have to ask....
> Pellet Pig Club???
> Excuse the 'newbie' question, but.... What the heck is this?
> 
> My local HD (Hooksett) states they're attempting to order more (for what that's worth).
> Bought Saturday and again Monday and watched they're stock dissipate.
Click to expand...


Pellet pig= He/she who hoards more than needed! See link for rules and requirements

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/26445/


----------



## Augmister

Last week, Lowes had small amouts (at four locations) Nations Choice, Greenway and Inferno @4.18/bag

At HD, very low amounts of pellets.  Some Fireside at 4.08/bag

Lowes and HD are done for the year around here.   Hope to score 6-8 tons of class 'A' pellets (not the box store junk) during the spring buy.   Want to have two years worth as I am betting the cost of pellets go to the moon.


----------



## tinkabranc

Lowes Raynham MA- Stove chow $4.97 a bag,  saw 6 ton left in the garden center.

HD Bridgewater MA - Fireside Ultra $4.59 a bag.  Only saw a couple of ton sitting in the garden 
center and they look a bit rough.

TSC Taunton MA - MWP $4.97 a bag, about 10 ton in the lot.


I am waiting for mud season to come and go before I can reload.  Basement bulkhead door 
is still under about 2 feet of solid ice/snow so it will be a while before I can get it open.


----------



## Xena

Only have a weeks worth of Okies/Barefoots left so
today I bought the last ton they had of Green Team @ $209 at 
Lowes in W Bridgewater, MA.  Plenty of Maines Choice in stock there.

Wareham, MA Lowes = Many tons of Maines Choice
Avon, MA Home Depot = zero pellets, guy says another shipment expected soon?


----------



## Jeffrey nash

Ya,
they suck though. The heat isn't bad but I just run 2 bags and my stove is a mess. I ran 2 oaky's and 1 cubex prior to the Maine choice and the stove was fine. I did clean it even though I didn't need to but I figure a real comparison would clean stove for clean stove. Was no need to clean after the others but the Maine choice are nasty. I also got 5" in a 5 gallon bucket,of piece's small enough to go through a 1/4" hole in my strainer...wont buy them again unless it is all I can get...just my 2 cents. I take offense that they put Maine's name on them...lol... What can I say? I'm Maina


----------



## olddawgsrule

Pellet pig= He/she who hoards more than needed! See link for rules and requirements

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/26445/[/quote]

This is just too funny!
Worst is I think I'll qualify way before next burning season.....


----------



## justinc25

Just received the following email from Robbie @ Greene Team:

Justin
We have received purchase orders from Lowe's for the following locations:
Store    City, State    Phone #    Projected Ship Date
1    LOWE'S    HOOKSETT, NH    (603) 310-2520    3-Mar-11
2    LOWE'S    BEDFORD, NH    (603) 518-9900    3-Mar-11
3    LOWE'S    TILTON, NH    (603) 729-2016    3-Mar-11


I think my first ton is gonna be Greene Team, provided I get my tax money in time.


----------



## Harman Lover 007

Dude,

You are supposed to go get what you need and *then* tell everyone.....sssshhhhh


----------



## ChrisWNY

HD seems to be continuing to re-stock their wood pellet supply, at least in my area. Over 12 tons of Fireside Ultras were sitting throughout the enclosed entrance and exit areas of the store today, so I picked up 1/2 ton and threw it in the back of my pickup when I was out there buying some PVC piping earlier today. TSC also got a load of Lignetics in today. HD's price was up to $237/ton for the Fireside Ultra's, TSC is at $250 per ton for Lignetics.


----------



## geek

NONE of my nearby Lowes have any pellets ar all, some of them had a few tons by noon today and nothing now, missed my chance of getting those green team.

Jay, did you by them ALL ........lol


----------



## jtakeman

geek said:
			
		

> NONE of my nearby Lowes have any pellets ar all, some of them had a few tons by noon today and nothing now, missed my chance of getting those green team.
> 
> Jay, did you by them ALL ........lol



I warned ya! ;-P hehe No geek, I only need one more ton and gonna get it from the pellet house during spring buy special, IF we get one!


----------



## geek

i only have 35 bags left, was ready to go to lowes and called around in the morning but then all ran out by 4pm...

I need maybe 25 bags to get me to end of season.


----------



## jtakeman

TSC has stove chows and of coarse the locals pellet house's have the good stuff!


----------



## geek

I'd prefer North American (Currans blend) over stove chow and i wanted to take advantage of a 10% coupon from lowes.


----------



## jtakeman

But your just a tad late there partner! So must not be so dang picky when pickins are slim! 

BT carries the Curran blend last I knew($=???IDK). CT has MWP for 210.00 Both good shoulder pellets plus IMHO.


----------



## iceman

j-takeman said:
			
		

> But your just a tad late there partner! So must not be so dang picky when pickins are slim!
> 
> BT carries the Curran blend last I knew($=???IDK). CT has MWP for 210.00 Both good shoulder pellets plus IMHO.









Who is ct? Do they have web site?


----------



## jtakeman

iceman said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But your just a tad late there partner! So must not be so dang picky when pickins are slim!
> 
> BT carries the Curran blend last I knew($=???IDK). CT has MWP for 210.00 Both good shoulder pellets plus IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is ct? Do they have web site?
Click to expand...


I have been sworn to an oath and cannot tell.  jk I'll tell you as long as you promise to save me a ton!

http://www.ctpellet.com/


----------



## ChrisWNY

Same deal with Lowes in WNY, all the stores I called were out of pellets and saying they were done for the season. However, several of the HD's were telling me the same thing, yet I show up at my local HD and lo and behold 12+ tons of Fireside Ultra's sitting in the enclosed exit and entry areas. Was so tempted to have a ton fork lifted onto the pickup but used restraint and only bought 25 bags (reason: I didn't feel like hauling 50 bags of pellets into my basement today). I already had enough pellets to make it through the rest of the season before today's purchase at HD, so I guess I'll have some stash available when the heating season kicks in later in 2011. After burning 1/2 bag of Fireside Ultra's today, they burn hot, my first floor is roasting at 76Â°F right now, furnace is only running at Level 3 out of 5.


----------



## Don2222

Hello

As of 1-26-2010

Salem NH
Home Depot - No Pellets (That area in the store is now full of Sump Pumps !!)

Lowe's - Fireside Ultras


----------



## pnjwilson

Home depot in Helena, MT had about 15 tons sitting out back. Couldnt tell what they were. The ones sitting in front of the store  were eco flames.
Anyone ever burned these before?


----------



## wayoutthere007

Don2222 said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> As of 1-26-2010
> 
> Salem NH
> Home Depot - No Pellets (That area in the store is now full of Sump Pumps !!)
> 
> Lowe's - Fireside Ultras



Those Fireside Ultras at HD for $187 ton are a bargain. I bought a ton to try after finding that my local dealer still wanted $6 per bag for Okanagans. I found they have about twice the ash (grainy, gritty kind of ash) but had great heat. As a bonus, they didn't make the auger squeek - which the Okanagans did after about 3 days of straight burning. I'll be buying a couple of tons for next year of the Fireside Ultras. Don't know who makes them but they rock.


----------



## Augmister

BT carries the Curran blend last I knew($=???IDK). CT has MWP for 210.00 Both good shoulder pellets plus IMHO.[/quote]


MWP will be my class "A" burning pellet next year.   I know opinions are like noses (and everyone has one!) but I burned 7 bags two months ago and go heat output very similar to the Barefoots.   Yes, there is more ash, but I can deal with that.  At $210 a ton, those are available in your area at a GREAT price.   I will pay about $30 more at my location.

Load up now, kids!  Inflation and higher prices on EVERYTHING are on the way!


----------



## Augmister

delete


----------



## magsf11

ChrisWNY said:
			
		

> Same deal with Lowes in WNY, all the stores I called were out of pellets and saying they were done for the season. However, several of the HD's were telling me the same thing, yet I show up at my local HD and lo and behold 12+ tons of Fireside Ultra's sitting in the enclosed exit and entry areas. Was so tempted to have a ton fork lifted onto the pickup but used restraint and only bought 25 bags (reason: I didn't feel like hauling 50 bags of pellets into my basement today). I already had enough pellets to make it through the rest of the season before today's purchase at HD, so I guess I'll have some stash available when the heating season kicks in later in 2011. After burning 1/2 bag of Fireside Ultra's today, they burn hot, my first floor is roasting at 76Â°F right now, furnace is only running at Level 3 out of 5.


 just stoped up there and they had 4 ton left. picked up 2 ton for myself. might as well get them while they are cheep. got a funny feeling about the up comming heating season.


----------



## ChrisWNY

Glad you got a couple tons, jim. Those Fireside Ultras have the lowest % of fines I've seen of any pellet brand I've bought, they smell great too, nice cedar/pine sawdust odor. They burn great too.


----------



## Pellet-King

Anyone know what bloomfield ct has left?, lowes or HD


----------



## woodsman23

Lowes in springville, NY has pellets...


----------



## magsf11

woodsman23 said:
			
		

> Lowes in springville, NY has pellets...



do you know how much and what kind?


----------



## esuitt

HD in Bel Air, Aberdeen Md, Shrewsberry and York Pa are all done for the season. I called Lowes in Abingdon Md and they said maybe tomorrow (today). I did not wait to call back.


----------



## djcg

Got an email from Greene Team Pellets about delivery dates to certain Lowes in CT

Bloomfield, CT     860-502-1068     March 9, 2011
Plainville, CT       860-793-1500     March 9, 2011
Southington, CT   860-385-9193     March 9, 2011

These are projected ship dates, actual dates could be earlier or later.  You should call the store to find out when they get the delivery.


----------



## mkling

What do people think of the Currans?  Was thinking of trying some.


----------



## dmaclaren

Just picked up 2 ton of Green Team at Lowes in Greenland, NH.  188 a ton with HD 10% coupon.


----------



## Xena

Pickins are slim to none down here South of Boston in the big box stores.
Majority of them are out and not re-ordering.  The ones that do have
anything left are plopping them at the front of the store and selling them off very quickly.


----------



## countk

dmaclaren said:
			
		

> Just picked up 2 ton of Green Team at Lowes in Greenland, NH.  188 a ton with HD 10% coupon.



You must have got the brand new batch that came in the other day. I believe it was Monday that I called them and they were out. Had I known they were getting in Green Team, I would have waited. 

At any rate, I just picked up 1/2 a ton of Stove Chow in Woburn, MA yesterday. I like them almost as much as the Green Team.


----------



## dmaclaren

countk said:
			
		

> dmaclaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up 2 ton of Green Team at Lowes in Greenland, NH.  188 a ton with HD 10% coupon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have got the brand new batch that came in the other day. I believe it was Monday that I called them and they were out. Had I known they were getting in Green Team, I would have waited.
> 
> At any rate, I just picked up 1/2 a ton of Stove Chow in Woburn, MA yesterday. I like them almost as much as the Green Team.
Click to expand...



That would be a haul for you to go all the way up there


----------



## countk

I'm in sales and so I travel from Boston to Bangor and everything in between. I just happen to be in Portsmouth that day. My car can haul a 1/2 ton, so I have the luxury of checking Home Depots and Lowes in the area since their bag and ton prices are the same.


----------



## Glosta

Just picked up my last ton of Stove Chow for the year.   LOL...  Famous Last Words....I've already made that same statement twice before in the last two months.....

I can say with 100% certainty that as of 5:35 PM on 3/3/11, the Lowes in Woburn, MA has 2 1/2 tons of Stove Chow and three tons of Maine's Choice.  
Pricing is $4.18 per bag or $209 per ton.  That's it for the rest of the season.


----------



## dmaclaren

and use the Home Depot 10% coupon, they will honor it.


----------



## Glosta

Lowes in Woburn, MA update.

As of 8:25 PM on 3/3/11.    No More Stove Chow   ;-P    Just grabbed the last 7 bags.

LAST CALL 

3 Pallets of Maine's Choice remaining in the front lobby.  Those will be gone by tomorrow morning.  No more wood pellets on order for this year.


----------



## countk

Glosta said:
			
		

> Lowes in Woburn, MA update.
> 
> As of 8:25 PM on 3/3/11.    No More Stove Chow   ;-P    Just grabbed the last 7 bags.
> 
> LAST CALL
> 
> 3 Pallets of Maine's Choice remaining in the front lobby.  Those will be gone by tomorrow morning.  No more wood pellets on order for this year.



Boy you are a PIG! I wanted those last 7 bags LOL!


----------



## Glosta

countk said:
			
		

> Glosta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowes in Woburn, MA update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy you are a PIG! I wanted those last 7 bags LOL!
Click to expand...


LOL... You don't know the half of it. Another customer walked into the lobby with a blue push cart just about the same time I did. I knew he was going for the Stove Chow's, so I positioned my "backside" between him and the last 7 bags. Long story short he ended up with Maine's Choice. He wanted no part of my intentionally exposed plumbers crack anywhere near his wood pellets. It's all about body position! Every man, woman, and child for themselves....


----------



## Xena

Glosta that's hilarious!   I'm off to go hoarding at a local Lowes myself..
Gonna try to squish 20 bags in my Jeep Wrangler...pics to follow this afternoon.


----------



## Glosta

Xena - Load'em up!  Put the leaf springs to the test!

Pickings are pretty slim North of Boston.  You guys have any Green Teams left down there?  Basically just Maine's Choice around here.  Everything should be completely wiped out by tomorrow morning.


----------



## djcg

Lowes in Plainville, CT has Inferno pellets today.  $4.18/bag  

They had about 800 bags left when I left there 2 hours ago.  They were moving pretty quickly.


----------



## Xena

Glosta this Jeep has coils no leafs.  Got 20 more bags home just now..
Had to deal with major cluster $%^&%$# traffic. 
Yeah only Maine's Choice, Nations Choice, and Currans down here.
I paid for what they had left of these Greene Teams and I'm shlepping
back and forth with 20 bags per trip. 

Jeep loaded up






Building the stash for next season


----------



## iceman

Xena said:
			
		

> Glosta this Jeep has coils no leafs.  Got 20 more bags home just now..
> Had to deal with major cluster $%^&%$# traffic.
> Yeah only Maine's Choice, Nations Choice, and Currans down here.
> I paid for what they had left of these Greene Teams and I'm shlepping
> back and forth with 20 bags per trip.
> 
> Jeep loaded up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building the stash for next season
















Don't know why but I am compelled to tell you......
I AM JEALOUS OF YOU FOR HAVING ALL THOSE DAMN GREENE TEAMS!
maybe its because I am desperately seeking them! Lol


----------



## geek

hey xena, what's the price going on up there for GT at lowes?


----------



## emmittjames

Just grabbed 15 bags of something called North American Pellets at the Lowes on the Berlin Turnpike in CT. $4.18 a bag. AFTER i had paid and started loading my van (with my sleeping babies in it) they told me they had some other brand. I looked and they were Infernos. I've not used either, so this is a bit of a gamble. THey seemed to have a lot, but i only went to the contractor entrance so i could leave my kids in their seats!


----------



## Xena

Geek I paid $209 a ton


----------



## BrotherBart

Two different times a couple of weeks ago I brought a ton home from HD in my Suburban. Smoothest ride I have ever had in that truck. And the 454 just loafed up the hill. Even on that second trip with a ton inside and one on the trailer behind.

Now paying for the gas...  >:-(


----------



## jtakeman

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Two different times a couple of weeks ago I brought a ton home from HD in my Suburban. Smoothest ride I have ever had in that truck. And the 454 just loafed up the hill. Even on that second trip with a ton inside and one on the trailer behind.
> 
> Now paying for the gas...  >:-(



BB,

You do know that buying 3 tons and self hauling with your gas hog makes you a pellet pig don't ya? 

Welcome to the pellet pig club.


----------



## Glosta

Xena - Nice haul!   Green Teams are a hot commodity these days.  Great stash for next year.

I'm building my stash for next year as well.  I just don't think you'll see $178 or even $209 per ton next year at the box stores, so I'm loading the pipeline this year:

2010-2011 Burn Season Stash:
46 Bags of Oakies (Clear Bags from last year's product run)
39 Bags of Stove Chow
15 Bags of Green Team

Two Ton's will get me through the entire year, but I'll grab more pellets if the price is right.....oink...oink....


----------



## Xena

Two tons usually will get me close to through a heating season too
but this year looks like we'll burn three.   Have 40 more bags
loaded in the sunroom (not pictured), and still have to go shlep a couple more
hauls of what I bought. Pita but worth it in the end.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Two different times a couple of weeks ago I brought a ton home from HD in my Suburban. Smoothest ride I have ever had in that truck. And the 454 just loafed up the hill. Even on that second trip with a ton inside and one on the trailer behind.
> 
> Now paying for the gas...  >:-(



Get some of the folks that frequent the DIY forum here to help convert your gas eater into a wood or coal powered Stanley Steamer.

Welcome to the club be sure to add:

â€œProud member of the Pellet Pig Clubâ€ OINK OINK!!  
â€œYou pellet pigs should be ashaimed of yourselvesâ€ - eernest4- Grand Poobah - Pellet Pig Club

to your sig.


----------



## countk

Xena said:
			
		

> Glosta that's hilarious!   I'm off to go hoarding at a local Lowes myself..
> Gonna try to squish 20 bags in my Jeep Wrangler...pics to follow this afternoon.



I'm able to get 25 bags in my Ford Taurus. The 2010 edition is pretty large. Promise to take a picture if I decide on another 25 bags, if I can scrounge Green Team or Stove Chow. 

That will give me 3 1/2 tons for next season! Glad I bought ahead.


----------



## BrotherBart

j-takeman said:
			
		

> You do know that buying 3 tons and self hauling with your gas hog makes you a pellet pig don't ya?
> 
> Welcome to the pellet pig club.



 :ahhh: 

Yeah. Went to buy a half ton or so and lost what little of my wore out old mind is left.  :red: In the last 30 years I haven't paid for anything for fuel to heat this joint. Well, up until now.

For redemption after I got through I cut down a dead red oak and bucked it.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE

Went to 3 different Lowe's today.  

Westboro, MA had Inferno's
Milford MA had Curran Hardwood
Dayville CT had Somerset

Grabbed 10 Curran dropped them off and grabbed 25 Somerset.  Not a bad day.


----------



## Harman Lover 007

Glosta said:
			
		

> Xena - Load'em up!  Put the leaf springs to the test!
> 
> Pickings are pretty slim North of Boston.  You guys have any Green Teams left down there?  Basically just Maine's Choice around here.  Everything should be completely wiped out by tomorrow morning.



Glosta and you north of Boston guys,

Lowes Seabrook got 22 ton of GT yesterday late afternoon. I was on their doorstep an hour ago and bought 2 tons. There were just 7 tons left when I pulled out. I wouldn't expect them to last the day so if you can pull the trigger quickly.....you just pull up to the lumber entrance on the far right of the store, they are right there. Good luck.

BTW, GT corportate says they are shipping another load to Seabrook on the 10th of March.


----------



## Xena

The early pig gets the pellet!  Get out there Glosta if you
wanna really be a pig.   ;-P


----------



## Harman Lover 007

Xena said:
			
		

> The early pig gets the pellet!  Get out there Glosta if you
> wanna really be a pig.   ;-P



Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## Mordecai7

Just picked up 2 ton Greene Team at the Bedford, NH Lowes for $209/ton.  They still have at least 4 ton more and are expecting 22 ton more.  Time to stock up!


----------



## IHATEPROPANE

Grabbed another half ton of somersets while the wife was at tj maxx.


----------



## jtakeman

IHATEPROPANE said:
			
		

> Grabbed another half ton of somersets while the wife was at tj maxx.



The fine art of distraction. Works every time!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

j-takeman said:
			
		

> IHATEPROPANE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grabbed another half ton of somersets while the wife was at tj maxx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fine art of distraction. Works every time!
Click to expand...


Yes, but that can also be costly.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE

Costly indeed!

Why is it completely acceptable to be asked "Are you buying more pellets? Don't you think you have enough"?

But completely unacceptable to ask "Are you buying more shoes?  Don't you think you have enough"?


----------



## jtakeman

My wife likes warm, She agrees until the basement is full(a bit more than 5.4 tons). As long as the stove is burning its never full. Almost ready for just one more ton!  I know I know, I said that last month. Hehe 

Seriously!
With the fear of pellet prices rising to what we had in 07/08! She understands. Stash them when you can afford them and keep um full. Now when the prices get out of hand, That's a whole other story.


----------



## Glosta

I can't take all this peer ....or should I say.... "Pig Pressure".  You guys are killing me!

I'm dropping the kids at CCD class at 1:00 PM.   I wonder if I can make it to Seabrook and back in an hour....oink...oink..oink.

Just one more ton....I promoise that's it for the year!


----------



## countk

Glosta said:
			
		

> I can't take all this peer ....or should I say.... "Pig Pressure".  You guys are killing me!
> 
> I'm dropping the kids at CCD class at 1:00 PM.   I wonder if I can make it to Seabrook and back in an hour....oink...oink..oink.
> 
> Just one more ton....I promoise that's it for the year!



Are you going to steal my Green Teams again. I'm waiting until Monday. If they're out then, can I blame you?


----------



## Dieselhead

lowes in derby ct had about 8 ton of currans and only about 15 bags of chow. In a back isle they had some in a clear bag forgot the brand only half pallet or so.


----------



## pauly2110

raynham mass lowes, no green team there witch i was disapointed bc thats my fav pellet, BUT i saw stove chow about 2 tons in front of store asked guy how much they had left he said they got 44 tons yesterday mourning and they are down to 3 tons left out back and 2 tons on display. So i boughtt 25 bags to get my stash to a ton hope thats enough to last untill i can hold 68 in my house. just sad they are stove chows my 2nd choice and not green teams, but they were at 4.18 a bag cant complain, also there was a guy there that just bout about 30 bags and as i was carrying the pellets out to my car he yells across the parking lot , " get them while thier hot bc they will be gone soon" thought that was funny lol...


----------



## Xena

countk said:
			
		

> I'm able to get 25 bags in my Ford Taurus. The 2010 edition is pretty large.
> Promise to take a picture if I decide on another 25 bags, if I can scrounge Green Team or Stove Chow.



I've learned that I can fit a half ton in the Jeep no problem
but the max carrying load is 1000 lbs (including people, etc.) so don't wanna press
my luck too many times. Good thing is that the store is  only about ten miles from me. 
Hope you find what you need.  Lot of the stores that are selling both those brands
are going to be getting more in this week so keep an eye out.


----------



## justinc25

Went to lowe's in Bedford yesterday and the guy in front of me bought the last
2 ton. I only got 17 loose bags, then had to drive to nashua to settle for a ton of
Maine's Choice.


----------



## Xena

Just got home from Lowes on 44 in Raynham.
This is what I saw near the entrance.
.






I took home half of what u c there.  Didn't ask if they had
more stashed elsewhere. My advice is call ahead before ya
drive all over creation.


----------



## Dougsey

Was just at Lowes of Epping and they had Stove Chow and Nations Choice...
looked like a couple ton of each. $209


----------



## dmaclaren

Dougsey said:
			
		

> Was just at Lowes of Epping and they had Stove Chow and Nations Choice...
> looked like a couple ton of each. $209




They loaded me up yesterday from the garden area, they had 18 ton from what I saw.

Also, they wouldn't let me buy 2 ton unless I was taking all 2 right there.  THey are no longer letting you buy more than you are leaving that day.  Guess I have to print another 10% off coupon.


----------



## Xena

Where r u guys getting this 10% off coupon?
Looked on Lowes web site, clicked on "savings"
and all I see is 10% off major appliances.
Want to get another ton this week and would 
love to save a little more.


----------



## BrotherBart

dmaclaren said:
			
		

> THey are no longer letting you buy more than you are leaving that day.



That is crazy. Back in my grocery chain days we always said that it didn't get any better than when you had their money and the bananas too.


----------



## dmaclaren

Xena said:
			
		

> Where r u guys getting this 10% off coupon?
> Looked on Lowes web site, clicked on "savings"
> and all I see is 10% off major appliances.
> Want to get another ton this week and would
> love to save a little more.



Google Home depot movers.  Sign up there and they will email you a 10% you can print.  If you want to use it at Lowes, go to the service desk and ask them if they will accept the HD coupon and you are good.


----------



## Harman Lover 007

Xena said:
			
		

> Where r u guys getting this 10% off coupon?
> Looked on Lowes web site, clicked on "savings"
> and all I see is 10% off major appliances.
> Want to get another ton this week and would
> love to save a little more.



you can lead a horse to water......

http://www.lowes.com/cd_Coupon+Registration_253641591_ 

it will take 3 days to get it

you can thank me later...


----------



## Xena

Harman Lover 007 said:
			
		

> you can lead a horse to water......
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/cd_Coupon+Registration_253641591_
> 
> it will take 3 days to get it
> 
> you can thank me later...



Thanks so much!  Guess I gotta pretend I'm moving
and provide a moving date?   Okeee, I'll play...lol



			
				dmaclaren said:
			
		

> Google Home depot movers.  Sign up there and they will email you a 10% you can print.
> If you want to use it at Lowes, go to the service desk and ask them if they will accept
> the HD coupon and you are good.



Thank you too, can't hurt to try.


----------



## dmaclaren

Xena said:
			
		

> Harman Lover 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HD ones you will get in minutes once signing.  I like these better as they are right away and Lowes always takes them
> 
> you can lead a horse to water......
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/cd_Coupon+Registration_253641591_
> 
> it will take 3 days to get it
> 
> you can thank me later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!  Guess I gotta pretend I'm moving
> and provide a moving date?   Okeee, I'll play...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmaclaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Home depot movers.  Sign up there and they will email you a 10% you can print.
> If you want to use it at Lowes, go to the service desk and ask them if they will accept
> the HD coupon and you are good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you too, can't hurt to try.
Click to expand...


----------



## dmaclaren

The HD coupon will be sent to your email in minutes compared to the 3 days.

The HD coupons have worked at Lowes 100% of the time and I have used over 50 of them


----------



## Xena

Lowes on Rte 44 in Raynham, MA
Just this morning received 25 tons of North American Pellet..
that is the name brand they told me over the phone. I have
not seen them in person.


----------



## geek

Xena said:
			
		

> Lowes on Rte 44 in Raynham, MA
> Just this morning received 25 tons of North American Pellet..
> that is the name brand they told me over the phone. I have
> not seen them in person.



those are Currans in different bag.


----------



## JohnnyHaulin

Just to let everybody know went by HD in Taunton and in Bridgewater no Pellets. Just for s#$t I stopped by Lowes in Raynham they have 6 ton of North American Pellet, never tried them so I bought a bag $4.19 anyone run these in a Whitfield 2-T?


----------



## Wachusett

Lowes in Hudson, MA also has North American Pellets, moved to the lumber section. They are a rebagged Curran pellets.
Bought a couple bags to try, pellets have a strange odor.    Lets see how they burn, heard there ashy.


----------



## Brianm58

I was in Lowes In Datmouth, MA last night.  They have a had a truck every day this week & each of the 22 pallets have been bought & paid for before they hit the store according the sales guy I talked to.  Winder if people are buying up for next year @ these prices-$209/ton.


----------



## dmaclaren

That is what I am doing.  188 a ton with 10% off.  I am going to Lowes at lunch to get 2 more ton if they allow me to buy one for tomorrow pickup.  If not, 1 ton today and I hope there is one ton for tomorrow.
That will give me 5 ton for next year, one more to go.  

Then I guess 10 - 20 bags here and there until the wife catches me.


----------



## geek

Wachusett said:
			
		

> Lowes in Hudson, MA also has North American Pellets, moved to the lumber section. They are a rebagged Curran pellets.
> Bought a couple bags to try, pellets have a strange odor.    Lets see how they burn, heard there ashy.



my wife also mentioned the odor, to me it smells like cooking oil, period.

A bit ashy yes.


----------



## Xena

Brianm58 said:
			
		

> Winder if people are buying up for next year @ these prices-$209/ton.



Exactly what people are doing.  I'm stocked with 3 1/2 tons
gathered within the past 3 weeks. Still plan on getting
a little more to make up for what I'm using now to the
end of this season.


----------



## Harman Lover 007

dmaclaren said:
			
		

> That is what I am doing.  188 a ton with 10% off.  I am going to Lowes at lunch to get 2 more ton if they allow me to buy one for tomorrow pickup.  If not, 1 ton today and I hope there is one ton for tomorrow.
> That will give me 5 ton for next year, one more to go.
> 
> Then I guess 10 - 20 bags here and there until the wife catches me.



FYI, The Seabrook store shipment arrived a day early...go get 'em!!


----------



## Xena

Lowes in Abington, MA - North American and Inferno in stock.
Lowes in W. Bridgewater - North American
Lowes in Rockland, MA - Inferno


----------



## BrotherBart

Just noticed on the HD website today that they have a beta test going showing store stock of pellets. There is just one brand shown but the store manager here told me that they use the same SKU for all brands so it might give a clue as to which stores might have pellets in stock. You can click and it shows stock in various stores in your area. Of course it may not be accurate.


----------



## Xena

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Just noticed on the HD website
> today that they have a beta test going showing store stock of pellets.



Hahaha!  I'll bet they started that because they're getting slammed with phone calls
from pellet pigs in search of.


----------



## Don2222

Xena said:
			
		

> Lowes in Abington, MA - North American and Inferno in stock.



Hello Xena

The Infernos burned ok for me but not alot of heat and the odor was a bit strange.

Their package is very colorful and I do like their ad 

Here are some Infernos for $180 per ton !!
http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/for/2245326466.html


----------



## Don2222

Hello

As of Today, Lowe's in Salem NH just got more Maine's Choice wood pellets in @ $4.18 per bag and they are selling fast!


----------



## Don2222

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Just noticed on the HD website today that they have a beta test going showing store stock of pellets. There is just one brand shown but the store manager here told me that they use the same SKU for all brands so it might give a clue as to which stores might have pellets in stock. You can click and it shows stock in various stores in your area. Of course it may not be accurate.



Hello

Just tried the HD beta button called "Check Store Availability" but here is a problem

I did a search for "wood pellets" in the store's product search box. All it found was "Bayou" Brand wood pellets. The button says out of stock. The problem is that they have not sold Bayou brand in over a year

How do I find out what the current brand is that they carry and if they have some of those in stock?????

I cannot believe all those stores shown are out of stock but I just called the Salem Store and she said most stores are out of stock for the season. So the SKU may or may not be the same for different brands!! We will have to wait and see??? LOL


----------



## Harman Lover 007

I believe you will find that HDs all over are done with pellets for now. Lowes is still banging them out.


----------



## Don2222

Harman Lover 007 said:
			
		

> I believe you will find that HDs all over are done with pellets for now. Lowes is still banging them out.



Hello

I just called Home Depot in Salem and they did say most stores are out for the season! So we will never know for sure if that new button works LOL


----------



## Xena

Home Depot is missing out. Lowes is selling them off like hotcakes!


----------



## BBennett

Just grabbed a ton of somersets at lowes in Southington ct..188 after the coupon. 

They couldnt pin down a stock amount but it seemed like about 3 ton left ..


----------



## woodsman23

Springville TSC has AWF at 190 a ton good pellet.


----------



## countk

I'm going to get a ton at Seabrook tomorrow. Didn't have a 10% off, but I figured I would look to see if there was a a more current one on the internet. Guess what? This must have just come out today. http://www.justprintablecoupons.com/resources/Lowes_041411_505x345.jpg


----------



## geek

BBennett said:
			
		

> Just grabbed a ton of somersets at lowes in Southington ct..188 after the coupon.
> 
> They couldnt pin down a stock amount but it seemed like about 3 ton left ..



actually 5 left as of this writing, aside from my 2 tons..... ;-)


----------



## BBennett

I wish i had more room, between the somersets and the greene teams that are in, I would love to put more stock away. But I just finished stuffing in that ton of somersets in the basement, and i am pigged out. No more room at the inn. 
That doesnt mean i cant grab a bag or 2 here and there to replace what i burn from here on  out.


----------



## dmaclaren

I was in Lowes in Greenland, NH,  the whole truck (22 ton) was Maines Choice.  I chose to not get any.  I went to Lowes in Epping, NH and they had  North American Pellets.  I thought I read these are really Currans .  Does anyone have any info?  I hope they are good as I bought a ton.  

I like the Green Teams and wanted those.  I don't want to miss out so I bought the  North American Pellets.  The green Team bag is very strong too which is great for stacking.

As of today, I have 5 ton in the house.  I am going to try for 2 more ton.  Now the question is, do I wait?  


How were the Maines Choice this year?  Any Green Team out there?


----------



## BBennett

I didnt get good results out of the North American, ashy and 20 deg cooler than anything else i have burned.

 luckily i only bought ten bags to try. but other guys have had decent temps with them from what i have read.


----------



## dmaclaren

Good to know.  I'll mix these in with the other or use it to finish off this year and keep the Green Team for next year.  I'll have to try Lowes in Seabrook.  I have no idea why the local HD's are not stocking, stores are not able to keep 22 ton for more than a few days.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE

I Liked Maine's Choice a lot.  Very good heat and average ash.


----------



## Don2222

Hello

I have 3 Tons in my basement and garage of mostly Maine's Choice. Since Home Depot is out now for the season, Lowe's was my only choice at $4.18 per bag in Salem NH at this price!

*Since Gas and Diesel Fuel is going up, who knows what the price of Pellets will be next fall???*


----------



## Xena

Same thoughts here Don. Just under 3 1/2 ton of Greene Team & Stove Chow stashed.




This weekend will be scrounging around to purchase another ton of something
with my 10% off coupon.


----------



## JohnnyHaulin

BBennett said:
			
		

> I didnt get good results out of the North American, ashy and 20 deg cooler than anything else i have burned.
> 
> luckily i only bought ten bags to try. but other guys have had decent temps with them from what i have read.



I am burning NAP now and my stove loves them. Picked up a bag yesterday to try them it is 7degs hotter in the house then usual. $4.19 was to good not to try.


----------



## JohnnyHaulin

green team seems to be the choice of pellet by alot of people. going to pick some up tomorrow to try out.


----------



## Harman Lover 007

countk said:
			
		

> I'm going to get a ton at Seabrook tomorrow. Didn't have a 10% off, but I figured I would look to see if there was a a more current one on the internet. Guess what? This must have just come out today. http://www.justprintablecoupons.com/resources/Lowes_041411_505x345.jpg



Was that available right on the Lowes webpage or is it from the Moving section?


----------



## Wachusett

Lowes inventory 3-10-11

Westboro, MA..........Inferno
Worcester, MA.........Stove Chow
Hudson, MA.............North American Pellets (AKA Currans) smell like urethane

Anyone finding Somersets or Greenways in Worcester or Middlesex counties?


----------



## polpelletuser

lowes price jumped to 5.78 a bag overnight. Was planning on buying another ton but will now play the wait and see game since I have 2 ton in my stash as of now.


----------



## geek

polpelletuser said:
			
		

> lowes price jumped to 5.78 a bag overnight. Was planning on buying another ton but will now play the wait and see game since I have 2 ton in my stash as of now.




WHAT???


----------



## Wachusett

geek said:
			
		

> WHAT???



X2.......WTF!


----------



## turbotech

polpelletuser said:
			
		

> lowes price jumped to 5.78 a bag overnight. Was planning on buying another ton but will now play the wait and see game since I have 2 ton in my stash as of now.



That should slow down the sales. I think that store will be sitting on those pellets all summer. Wait for them to finally need to get rid of them and slash the price to $2/bag. 
Not a smart management decision, or maybe that is the last load for the season.


----------



## Xena

polpelletuser said:
			
		

> lowes price jumped to 5.78 a bag overnight.



Edit:  Not over here. I just called two of the nearest Lowes. $4.18/bag.


----------



## polpelletuser

north attleboro store is the store I saw them at for 5.78


----------



## polpelletuser

xena, what stores are still at 4.18?


----------



## Don2222

Xena said:
			
		

> Same thoughts here Don. Just under 3 1/2 ton of Greene Team & Stove Chow stashed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This weekend will be scrounging around to purchase another ton of something
> with my 10% off coupon.



Hello Xena

Nice Stash you got there. 

Did you carry them in all by yourself??


----------



## Xena

Don2222 said:
			
		

> Hello Xena
> 
> Nice Stash you got there.
> 
> Did you carry them in all by yourself??



Hi Don. Yeah I brought 2 tons home in four trips
and stacked them in the garage and sunroom myself.
The other ton and a half my brother helped.


----------



## turbotech

How many gallons of gas do you use for 4 trips? In some cases it is cheaper to have them delivered if you live far away.


----------



## Don2222

Xena said:
			
		

> Don2222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Xena
> 
> Nice Stash you got there.
> 
> Did you carry them in all by yourself??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Don. Yeah I brought 2 tons home in four trips
> and stacked them in the garage and sunroom myself.
> The other ton and a half my brother helped.
Click to expand...


Wow, that is nice to do while you are out shopping anyways!! Good exercise too!! 

I got a deal on shipping so I had them deliver most of it but still had to hand stack them after he took off real quick!


----------



## Xena

turbotech said:
			
		

> How many gallons of gas do you use for 4 trips?
> In some cases it is cheaper to have them delivered if you live far away.



It isn't that far away. Delivery would have been more
than what I spent on gas.  And the guys at the store
loaded most of them in the Jeep each trip.

Don I wasn't out shopping tho. All the trips were solely
to get the pellets.  Doing two more trips this weekend
for one more ton.  %-P


----------



## WoodPorn

You guys ride Xena? I noticed the HD on the truck.


----------



## turbotech

Xena said:
			
		

> turbotech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many gallons of gas do you use for 4 trips?
> In some cases it is cheaper to have them delivered if you live far away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't that far away. Delivery would have been more
> than what I spent on gas.  And the guys at the store
> loaded most of them in the Jeep each trip.
> 
> Don I wasn't out shopping tho. All the trips were solely
> to get the pellets.  Doing two more trips this weekend
> for one more ton.  %-P
Click to expand...


I was just curious. I have to do multiple trips too and in my case it is a lot cheaper than delivery. Plus it is a lot more fun going to get them than just having a truck arrive.


----------



## Xena

WoodPorn said:
			
		

> You guys ride Xena? I noticed the HD on the truck.



Yeah I'm a girl, on a "girls bike" lol.





Sorry about straying from the topic guys...

Weather permitting I'll be hitting Lowes again
both Sat and Sunday morning I hope.
Pics to follow if mission is accomplished.


----------



## Harman Lover 007

Just 4 tons of GT left in Seabrook( spies, spies, I love my spies) and 22 tons of "something else" as of noon Friday 3/11.


----------



## djcg

darn.. I just went back to Lowes in Southington, CT and they just upped their price to 5.78 as well.  I walked out empty handed, hopefully price will drop again sometime soon.


----------



## Madhatter

Lowes in Whitehall PA had prestologs for $3.94 a bag on clearance yesterday. Was told they have 800+ bags left in stock.
Quoted $65 for deliver regardless of how many delivered.


----------



## WoodPorn

Xena said:
			
		

> WoodPorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys ride Xena? I noticed the HD on the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm a girl, on a "girls bike" lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about straying from the topic guys...
> 
> Weather permitting I'll be hitting Lowes again
> both Sat and Sunday morning I hope.
> Pics to follow if mission is accomplished.
Click to expand...


Rock on!


----------



## geek

djcg said:
			
		

> darn.. I just went back to Lowes in Southington, CT and they just upped their price to 5.78 as well.  I walked out empty handed, hopefully price will drop again sometime soon.



still same price as of this writing........$4.18/bag or $209/ton.


----------



## Xena

WoodPorn said:
			
		

> Rock on!



Shweet!

Night Train?


----------



## WoodPorn

Xena said:
			
		

> WoodPorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shweet!
> 
> Night Train?
Click to expand...


Correctomundo!


----------



## djcg

geek said:
			
		

> djcg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darn.. I just went back to Lowes in Southington, CT and they just upped their price to 5.78 as well.  I walked out empty handed, hopefully price will drop again sometime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still same price as of this writing........$4.18/bag or $209/ton.
Click to expand...


My bad, I meant Lowes in Plainville.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE

Called lowes in dayville ct.  Upped their price to almost 6 bucks.  Seems strange that they would do that.  They couldn't keep them in stock at 4 and change and now you would be crazy to buy them at almost 300 a ton.


----------



## Wachusett

Yep, the party is over..............Lowes Westborough, MA is $5.97 a bag = $298.50 per ton....ouch!


----------



## dmaclaren

Well, out local lowes only has Maine's choice and North American.

I guess I am stuck with Maines choice.  I don't know at this point if prices will rise or is this is the last delivery.  At this point, I believe it's a crap shoot.


Thoughts?  Anyone have info on the delivers and stocking of the stores going forward?  I would love to wait for GT but I have 2 more ton to buy for next year to have my 6 I need.


----------



## ChrisWNY

Crude oil just dropped sharply today because of the disaster in Japan, they are the world's 3rd largest consumer of oil so the drop in demand will send oil back down. This was inevitable anyway, whenever big oil hikes their prices, demand goes down so ultimately the prices fall in the long run. Pellet prices might not be so bad next Fall, especially with new mills popping up every so often.


----------



## countk

dmaclaren said:
			
		

> Well, out local lowes only has Maine's choice and North American.
> 
> I guess I am stuck with Maines choice.  I don't know at this point if prices will rise or is this is the last delivery.  At this point, I believe it's a crap shoot.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?  Anyone have info on the delivers and stocking of the stores going forward?  I would love to wait for GT but I have 2 more ton to buy for next year to have my 6 I need.



Just came back from Lowe's Seabrook and scooped up the last 15 bags of GT. TODAY they raised their price to 4.68. When I asked what that was all about, they simply said that they have no control on prices. I let them know that Lowes in Saugus was still 4.18, but they didn't care. Oh well I at least had a 10% coupon.

They also said that was their *last order for the season!
*
One more note, someone earlier on this thread said that had reserved 2 tons of GT to pick up Sat. Better bring a towel and hope none of the bags are ripped. They had 4 tons sitting in the rain marked paid!


----------



## countk

Harman Lover 007 said:
			
		

> Just 4 tons of GT left in Seabrook( spies, spies, I love my spies) and 22 tons of "something else" as of noon Friday 3/11.



Not for sale they didn't, they were the ones that were outside marked sold. See previous post!


----------



## BBennett

ChrisWNY said:
			
		

> Crude oil just dropped sharply today because of the disaster in Japan, they are the world's 3rd largest consumer of oil so the drop in demand will send oil back down. This was inevitable anyway, whenever big oil hikes their prices, demand goes down so ultimately the prices fall in the long run. Pellet prices might not be so bad next Fall, especially with new mills popping up every so often.




Oil fell yea but, be careful because there is still the major unrest in the Middle East and if it continues to spread oil will rise. Right now the price is up due to the conflict in Lybia , if another med/large producer goes into civil unrest Oil will spike hard. If Saudi Arabia cant control there people then its going to be a rough year for oil.


----------



## JohnnyHaulin

djcg said:
			
		

> geek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djcg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darn.. I just went back to Lowes in Southington, CT and they just upped their price to 5.78 as well.  I walked out empty handed, hopefully price will drop again sometime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still same price as of this writing........$4.18/bag or $209/ton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bad, I meant Lowes in Plainville.
Click to expand...


was at lowes in Plainville today,no greenteam and 5.97.


----------



## Don2222

Xena said:
			
		

> WoodPorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys ride Xena? I noticed the HD on the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm a girl, on a "girls bike" lol.
> 
> Sorry about straying from the topic guys...
> 
> Weather permitting I'll be hitting Lowes again
> both Sat and Sunday morning I hope.
> Pics to follow if mission is accomplished.
Click to expand...


Good Luck with your next ton. I went to our Lowe's this week and we are getting JACKED!!

Up 50 Cents a bag to $4.68 !


----------



## dmaclaren

Lowes in Greenland, NH went up to 236.00./  I didn't buy but I am thinking that this will be cheaper than next year/  206 + 10% = 212.  THis may be the new low.  Thoughts?


----------



## geek

Finally pulled the trigger and bought 4 tons of Somersets in Lowes Southington, $209/ton minus 10%. 
I think they have about 1 ton or so left.


----------



## Harman Lover 007

countk said:
			
		

> dmaclaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, out local lowes only has Maine's choice and North American.
> 
> I guess I am stuck with Maines choice.  I don't know at this point if prices will rise or is this is the last delivery.  At this point, I believe it's a crap shoot.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?  Anyone have info on the delivers and stocking of the stores going forward?  I would love to wait for GT but I have 2 more ton to buy for next year to have my 6 I need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just came back from Lowe's Seabrook and scooped up the last 15 bags of GT. TODAY they raised their price to 4.68. When I asked what that was all about, they simply said that they have no control on prices. I let them know that Lowes in Saugus was still 4.18, but they didn't care. Oh well I at least had a 10% coupon.
> 
> They also said that was their *last order for the season!
> *
> One more note, someone earlier on this thread said that had reserved 2 tons of GT to pick up Sat. Better bring a towel and hope none of the bags are ripped. They had 4 tons sitting in the rain marked paid!
Click to expand...



GT wraps them well, they have some of the strongest bags in the business, and they were under the overhang, not in the rain. My brother picked them up after work today. If any of you are whining about this now don't say a bunch of us didn't tell you.....the party is over..for now.


----------



## turbotech

It will be interesting to see how fast they sell out now. Pellet houses are looking good now.


----------



## dave64

I was going to lowes tomorrow to get six pallets but now i will wait to see if they drop the price
Will lowes match woodpellets.com pricing ??


----------



## dmaclaren

I did see that Lowes locally got in Maines choice across a few stores at 22 ton a truck load.  Wooodpellets.com is currently sold out of those and they were selling at $209 a ton, 3 ton min.


----------



## Xena

Don2222 said:
			
		

> Good Luck with your next ton. I went to our Lowe's this week and we are getting JACKED!!
> 
> Up 50 Cents a bag to $4.68 !



Ha. Jacked ain't the word!  :ahhh: 
$5.97 here today.  Yesterday
was still $4.18 but I couldn't
get over there.

Give it a few weeks and they'll be
dropping em way down beggin us to buy.  ;-)


----------



## Lousyweather

Xena said:
			
		

> Don2222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck with your next ton. I went to our Lowe's this week and we are getting JACKED!!
> 
> Up 50 Cents a bag to $4.68 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha. Jacked ain't the word!  :ahhh:
> $5.97 here today.  Yesterday
> was still $4.18 but I couldn't
> get over there.
> 
> Give it a few weeks and they'll be
> dropping em way down beggin us to buy.  ;-)
Click to expand...


not likely....they just wont re-order........


----------



## tinkabranc

Imagine the panic on the employees faces when they see the swarm of pellet pigs surrounding all the 
Lowes stores lately.  ;-)


----------



## John62

Picked up 20 bags of Greene Team at Lowe's in Orange CT this morning.  $4.18 per bag.  Just needed a little more to hold me until the spring sales start.


----------



## countk

John62 said:
			
		

> Picked up 20 bags of Greene Team at Lowe's in Orange CT this morning.  $4.18 per bag.  Just needed a little more to hold me until the spring sales start.



Do you really think there will be "spring sales"? I don't see it with all the political unrest in the Arab World and high oil prices! Transportation of pellets will take a big hike. Believe me, I hope you're right. Where do you derive this optimism from?


----------



## Lousyweather

Yes, yes, I do think there will be spring sales......will the prices be markedly lower than today? Not alot. I know some manufacturers arent lowering their prices at all for spring, so those prices wont go down. Some are lowering their prices somewhat. Start looking for those sales about April-ish. I derive this optimism from being a pellet dealer.


----------



## countk

Lousyweather said:
			
		

> Yes, yes, I do think there will be spring sales......will the prices be markedly lower than today? Not alot. I know some manufacturers arent lowering their prices at all for spring, so those prices wont go down. Some are lowering their prices somewhat. Start looking for those sales about April-ish. I derive this optimism from being a pellet dealer.



Certainly you have access to better information than I do! 

I was trying to get my last ton of green teams to be all set for next winter, but fell 30 bags short. If you're right perhaps I will buy another ton, if I see any decent prices in the spring.


----------



## iceman

Called lowes this morning to confirm 3 tons of Gt ... talking to the ma.ager he told me they had my gt tagged because that's what I asked forAND  I called to let them know NOT to sell them like what was said in another thread... the manager laughed and told me he bought the last 5 bags for himself because   the wife wants nothing but gts... I told him gt or Somersets with Somerset being a little bit better.. he went on to say his wife only wants gt..  so I asked if he got Somerset if he would let me know,  
My 3 tons of gt came ....2 somersets and 1 gt!.....anyone wanna bet where the other 2 went? Lol
He told me this morning that my 3 gt were on the truck he made sure,  so I am sure after me saying I wish I get could get ss he made the switch, made me and his wife happy!


----------



## Xena

Iceman did they hit you with a price increase for those?

From what some people are reporting it doesn't sound like
all the Lowes stores are charging 5.97 a bag at this time.


----------



## iceman

Xena said:
			
		

> Iceman did they hit you with a price increase for those?
> 
> From what some people are reporting it doesn't sound like
> all the Lowes stores are charging 5.97 a bag at this time.





No 
209-10%
Thinking about 1 more ton


----------



## Xena

Cool beans Iceman. Glad you scored as I know you
were searching. 

 Wonder if some stores just haven't
read the memo or if some just aren't going to increase.


----------



## tammid65

Was at Lowes in Southington, CT today ready to buy 3 tons of Somersets and the price seemed to have gone up to $4.98/bag overnight.  
Not sure how different Lowes could be getting different pricing on these things.  I walked away...I am hoping that was the right choice
and waiting for the summer sales to hit.  Time will tell...


----------



## justinc25

All I can say is WOW. Sure glad I bought a ton last saturday, for $209.00 - 10%.
Had to settle for Maine's Choice, as it was their last ton, of ALL the Lowe's stores in a 50 mile radius.


----------



## geek

tammid65 said:
			
		

> Was at Lowes in Southington, CT today ready to buy 3 tons of Somersets and the price seemed to have gone up to $4.98/bag overnight.
> Not sure how different Lowes could be getting different pricing on these things.  I walked away...I am hoping that was the right choice
> and waiting for the summer sales to hit.  Time will tell...



I'm surprised, I bought 4 tons of somersets from Lowes Southington and got delivery this morning, talking to the guy he was surprised when i mentioned some Lowes had seem to increase the price as theirs was still the same as of late last night when i called.

Are you really sure they upped the price? I will call them tomorrow to verify, i bought mine at $188/ton after applying the discount.... ;-)


----------



## tammid65

There was a sign at $4.98/bag....unless they were mis-marked...I will give a call and see what is going on.
Thanks.


----------



## geek

yeah, just called them up now and confirmed their price went up to $4.98/bag and they have none in stock....!!


----------



## jtakeman

Glad most of us bagged them before they jacked them up! 

BT Ent. and CTPellets, both have good pellets for less than $250/ton if peeps are still needed fuel. $250 will get some dandy pellets for that matter. *CT now has Okies by the way!*


----------



## cchilly

I was just at Lowes in Leominster MA and they went up to 5.97/bag.  I was going to buy a few ton, but not at that price.  I guess they want to sit on what is left until the fall.


----------



## Xena

cchilly said:
			
		

> I was just at Lowes in Leominster MA
> and they went up to 5.97/bag.  I was going to buy a few ton, but not at that price.
> I guess they want to sit on what is left until the fall.



Same price down this way too.  I'm thinking that they
caught on that Home Depot wasn't restocking and
they (Lowes) were blowing out truckloads in some cases
in a few days so they figured they could jack up the price.
Will be interesting to see what happens from here.


----------



## pauly2110

its a joke at this rate of 5.97 it aint worth it as it pretty much evens out with oil now i guessing, gotta keep it under 5$ a bag at least


----------



## JohnnyHaulin

If we can keep all the pellet pigs out of all the lowes maybe they will lower the price so we can go in and wipe them out. I got my 10% off coupon yesterday and will wait till price goes down. I think all the pellet pig should get your 10% off and when the price goes down we go wipe them out. Double whamie


----------



## Xena

JohnnyHaulin said:
			
		

> If we can keep all the pellet pigs out of all the lowes
> maybe they will lower the price so we can go in and wipe them out. I got my 10% off coupon yesterday
> and will wait till price goes down. I think all the pellet pig should get your 10% off and when the price
> goes down we go wipe them out. Double whamie



Hehe. That would be sweet.  Have a 10% coupon ready and waiting.
The hogs gotta stick together eh.


----------



## JohnnyHaulin

I know I have not applied for PELLET PIG STATUS but I am new to the site (maybe about a month) and am still working my way up. Two pellet stoves englander 25 and a whitfield II-2 insert I picked up on Craigslist for $600 a couple of weeks ago I know you guys like pics I will post one soon. Now I need my pellets! I love this site and the help I have got from people is priceless. I can not seem to not check in everyday. Keep it up everyone and lets stick together.


----------



## DobieMom

My Lowes has been at $5.97 a bag ALL SEASON...Potomacs.    Ace Hardware has Lignetics for $5.97 a bag...last I heard, 6 tons left. I hadn't burned this pellet so I bought 2 bags to try...REALLY low ash, minimal fines and decent heat output...hmmm, might have to see how bad they want to be rid of those last 6 tons    soon as I find a place to stash the danged things ...grrr!


----------



## BBennett

Lowes Manchester has joined the 5.97 club. nothing really good anyways.. Infernos, but i know they are slated for a Greene Team delivery around the 17th.

 The test is how long will they stay up at 5.97? Sitting on a truck load of pellets.


----------



## mgeary0624

Danbury, CT Lowes too.  5.97 per bag, Stove Chow.  I was very disappointed because so many on this forum recently got them for cheap. I am a newbie so I impulsively ordered 4 tons Maines choice online for delivery at 209 per ton.  I will have my stove, P61a installed in a week or two. I hope these pellets do well in this stove.


----------



## geek

GooGoo said:
			
		

> Danbury, CT Lowes too.  5.97 per bag, Stove Chow.  I was very disappointed because so many on this forum recently got them for cheap. I am a newbie so I impulsively ordered 4 tons Maines choice online for delivery at 209 per ton.  I will have my stove, P61a installed in a week or two. I hope these pellets do well in this stove.



I hope you tried a few bags first, would be very unfortunate to buy by the ton without trying first and the find out your stove doesn't burn them well for whatever reason.


----------



## geek

JohnnyHaulin said:
			
		

> If we can keep all the pellet pigs out of all the lowes maybe they will lower the price so we can go in and wipe them out. I got my 10% off coupon yesterday and will wait till price goes down. I think all the pellet pig should get your 10% off and when the price goes down we go wipe them out. Double whamie



don't worry, you'll join the wagon soon and will be bragging that you bought 5 tons....j/k


----------



## ChrisWNY

True, there can be a lot of variation from 1 ton to another within the SAME brand of pellets. I advise against buying 2+ tons at a time for this reason - a coworker of mine bought 4 tons of a particular wood pellet brand last year, 1 ton burned great (his best ton was his 3rd ton, the first 2 were terrible, as well as the last ton), the other 3 were simply awful, so he was stuck burning horrendous pellets for nearly an entire season. he said there were significant differences in the color/odor of the 4 tons of pellets, and even within the same pallet, some bags were different than others. 

In my area, over the past couple of months, I didn't have much of a chance to try before I buy. Rather than buying just a few bags to "sample" a particular brand, I'd buy 1/2 ton. If I only bought a few bags, and they burned great with no issues, I'd return to my local big box store to find them completely gone, so that method didn't work out for me. If the pellet was crappy, 1/2 ton wouldn't be a killer, I'd have a month or so where I'd be doing more vacuuming/brushing vs. having to do extra cleaning work for an entire season. I think next year my plan will be to stock up on a ton of one of the brands of pellets that did well for me this year (which could be Stove Chow, Fireside Ultras, Pennington's Nature's Heat, or Lignetics), then buy in 1/2 ton increments the rest of next season as I did for this season.


----------



## Augmister

ChrisWNY said:
			
		

> True, there can be a lot of variation from 1 ton to another within the SAME brand of pellets. I advise against buying 2+ tons at a time for this reason - a coworker of mine bought 4 tons of a particular wood pellet brand last year, 1 ton burned great (his best ton was his 3rd ton, the first 2 were terrible, as well as the last ton), the other 3 were simply awful, so he was stuck burning horrendous pellets for nearly an entire season. he said there were significant differences in the color/odor of the 4 tons of pellets, and even within the same pallet, some bags were different than others.
> 
> In my area, over the past couple of months, I didn't have much of a chance to try before I buy. Rather than buying just a few bags to "sample" a particular brand, I'd buy 1/2 ton. If I only bought a few bags, and they burned great with no issues, I'd return to my local big box store to find them completely gone, so that method didn't work out for me. If the pellet was crappy, 1/2 ton wouldn't be a killer, I'd have a month or so where I'd be doing more vacuuming/brushing vs. having to do extra cleaning work for an entire season. I think next year my plan will be to stock up on a ton of one of the brands of pellets that did well for me this year (which could be Stove Chow, Fireside Ultras, Pennington's Nature's Heat, or Lignetics), then buy in 1/2 ton increments the rest of next season as I did for this season.




Hey, you drinking single malt or burning pellets????  Geeeezzzz.  If they are $6/bag next year if the oil runs dry, who cares?


----------



## mgeary0624

Augustine said:
			
		

> ChrisWNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, there can be a lot of variation from 1 ton to another within the SAME brand of pellets. I advise against buying 2+ tons at a time for this reason - a coworker of mine bought 4 tons of a particular wood pellet brand last year, 1 ton burned great (his best ton was his 3rd ton, the first 2 were terrible, as well as the last ton), the other 3 were simply awful, so he was stuck burning horrendous pellets for nearly an entire season. he said there were significant differences in the color/odor of the 4 tons of pellets, and even within the same pallet, some bags were different than others.
> 
> In my area, over the past couple of months, I didn't have much of a chance to try before I buy. Rather than buying just a few bags to "sample" a particular brand, I'd buy 1/2 ton. If I only bought a few bags, and they burned great with no issues, I'd return to my local big box store to find them completely gone, so that method didn't work out for me. If the pellet was crappy, 1/2 ton wouldn't be a killer, I'd have a month or so where I'd be doing more vacuuming/brushing vs. having to do extra cleaning work for an entire season. I think next year my plan will be to stock up on a ton of one of the brands of pellets that did well for me this year (which could be Stove Chow, Fireside Ultras, Pennington's Nature's Heat, or Lignetics), then buy in 1/2 ton increments the rest of next season as I did for this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you drinking single malt or burning pellets????  Geeeezzzz.  If they are $6/bag next year if the oil runs dry, who cares?
Click to expand...


Well, as far as I can tell, only pellets have run dry in the past.  Just trying to find the best price.


----------



## Don2222

Xena said:
			
		

> cchilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just at Lowes in Leominster MA
> and they went up to 5.97/bag.  I was going to buy a few ton, but not at that price.
> I guess they want to sit on what is left until the fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same price down this way too.  I'm thinking that they
> caught on that Home Depot wasn't restocking and
> they (Lowes) were blowing out truckloads in some cases
> in a few days so they figured they could jack up the price.
> Will be interesting to see what happens from here.
Click to expand...


Up here they just went up to $4.68 per bag so I am not buying anymore at this price either!


----------



## Xena

Don2222 said:
			
		

> Up here they just went up to $4.68 per bag so I am not buying anymore at this price either!



With a 10% off coupon that's 211 for a ton.
Not bad if we're talking good pellets.


----------



## WoodPorn

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Glad most of us bagged them before they jacked them up!
> 
> BT Ent. and CTPellets, both have good pellets for less than $250/ton if peeps are still needed fuel. $250 will get some dandy pellets for that matter. *CT now has Okies by the way!*



Don't forget, Long Pond Stove Shop too.


----------



## jtakeman

WoodPorn said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad most of us bagged them before they jacked them up!
> 
> BT Ent. and CTPellets, both have good pellets for less than $250/ton if peeps are still needed fuel. $250 will get some dandy pellets for that matter. *CT now has Okies by the way!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget, Long Pond Stove Shop too.
Click to expand...


I keep forgeting about Long Pond, Only because he's so far for me to travel. But has got some good pellets for fair prices! Pelletdude is always a pleasure to deal with!


----------



## epehubb

Well I just ran out and thinking about picking up 10-20 bags. Possibly at HD/Lowes.

Where do you all find the aforementioned 10% coupon? Does it expire?


----------



## Xena

Yes it has an expiration.  About 4 weeks
from when you get it.  Think everyone said
HD was picked clean of pellets.
Here's a link Lowes Coupon


----------



## epehubb

Thanks Xena!


----------



## turbotech

How many out there put in a phone order at Lowes when the price was $209/ton and now have their choice of pellets because no one is buying them at Lowes?


----------



## jtakeman

Most of us big pigs already scored ours. We'll leave the scraps for the rest of ya's!  hehe jk!


----------



## turbotech

Gettin is good. Pigs love scraps


----------



## geek

turbotech said:
			
		

> How many out there put in a phone order at Lowes when the price was $209/ton and now have their choice of pellets because no one is buying them at Lowes?



for how long can they hold an order?


----------



## Xena

epehubb said:
			
		

> Thanks Xena!



Yw. Just payin it forward!



I only snarfed up 3 1/2 tons over the past several weeks. 
Would have gotten a couple more but apparently
my pockets aren't as deep as the real hogs out here.
Hopefully as my funds replenish the pellet prices will drop.
I'm hopin anyway.


----------



## vinny11950

Was just at the Lowe's in Medford, NY (Eastern Long Island) and they are selling Prestologs for $5.97 a bag!

I wish I had bought more of them at $3.97 eight weeks ago.....  Sigh.

And it seems they are winding down their inventory too, as they didn't have many bags left and are not sure when they will get more.


----------



## imacman

Both the HD and Lowes in Newburgh are completely sold out.  Lowes employee did say they were going to get more in....but not sure when, and also they're at $6/bag now.   :ahhh:


----------



## JohnnyHaulin

First time using green team (just got my stove about a month ago) and find them very dusty, on my third bag all the same. is this normal? I have heard a lot about them on this forum seems like a lot of people like them.


----------



## turbotech

How long ago did you buy the dusty Greene Teams? Maybe the current deliveries have more dust than the ones shipped the previous few months.


----------



## geek

and is there any date on the bag?


----------



## STANG32

I was down to my last 4 bags on sunday & needed pellets badly, i had to pay 297/ton @ lowes, i told them this was criminal & they should be ashamed of themselves, price went from 209 on friday to 297 on sunday, talk about taking advantage ofa situation.
they knoew that the HD a block away was out of pellets & jacked their price up, only game in town,


----------



## jtakeman

STANG32 said:
			
		

> I was down to my last 4 bags on sunday & needed pellets badly, i had to pay 297/ton @ lowes, i told them this was criminal & they should be ashamed of themselves, price went from 209 on friday to 297 on sunday, talk about taking advantage ofa situation.
> they knoew that the HD a block away was out of pellets & jacked their price up, only game in town,



Stang32, You don't have any pellet house's near you and Were are you located? If you pay $297 for them, They will keep selling them at that price. Do some home work and look around. I am betting there is a pellet house near you that had a better price. A nice way to say shame on you for paying that high price IMHO!


----------



## STANG32

maya copa meya copa, I know i could have gotten hammers for the same price but....
1) 2 days prior when i priced the pellets they were 209
2)  I had my 10% coupon ready & went right to the courtesy counter to purchase
3) I checked their stockpile outside & saw they had inferno(yuk) & 2 tons of stove chows so I figured let me get the stove chow, i have ruin it all season w/ no issues.
4)once she rang me up & I gave her my coupon & my 6 lowes store gift cards & she told me the balance was 87 bucks i nearly crapped but it was too late, i had 4 bags left & was feeling ill & knew if I did not get them then, i would run out.
so I did wha tI had to to keep my family warm but like yo usay fool me once ,shame on you, ......

it will not happen again, i on,y bought 1/2 ton & was planning to go back for the 2nd 1/2 until i drove home & did a slow burn about it. so I said to myself, lets look into this a little more b4 buying more pellets right now.,

I live in danbury

they had about 20 tons stacked outside in the parking lot & I hope thye do not sell another bag @ that price.
I will be loking for some of those spring deals coming up. 
 I would prefer not to but i can stockpile about 6 tons in my driveway & 2 in my garage under the steps.
I need about 5 -6 tons a season.
1 bag stove chow every 12hrs except on real crappy days hten its is 3 bags a day but that was rare, even this shitty winter.
the hammers burn faster, more heat because more pellets go into the hopper per rotation, in turn runs the bin dry sooner.


----------



## smalltown

Bought 25 bags of Maine Choice in two trips to my local Lowes in Auburn Maine for $4.18 per bag. 
I had burnt Maine Choice last year and they were ok.
Started using them a few days ago for a shoulder pellet as the outside temps were rising, but was disappointed when I opened them to find quite a lot of the pellets were broken into smaller pieces.
I think they were doing a Mexican hat dance on the pellet bags.
They are burning ok, but in comparison to to the OKIES I have been burning this season they sure are ashy.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE

I talked to the local Lowe's and the guy said they have at least 2,000 bags in stock  (7 different brands)and they keep coming in.  I asked if he thinks they will lower the price to move them if they don't sell and he said that they would probaly just sit on them until next season.  I thought that was odd that they would sit on all that inventory for that long.  I always thought space was money.  Guess I was wrong?????


----------



## Don2222

Hi

Lowe's in Salem NH has 11 tons of Northern America Pellets at $4.68 a bag and they are not moving anymore!!


----------



## STANG32

I was just @ HD in danbury, CT., told the managers(both ofthem) that lowes whic his about 200 yards away from them had pellet & that they were raping the public with  their prices. they were both shocked @ what they were charging , said that their supplyer was done for trhe season & did not know were lowes was getting them from, I told them what brands they were selling, the managers sent emails to their corporate office to find out what they could do to get more stock. seemed real genuine with concern over the fact that HD customers would be going to lowes for their pellets & whatever else they may need. also they were apauled that they were selling them for 100 bucks more then they sold for all winter. 
we shall see were this goes, if anywere.

I said to the managers that the word was out that lowes has pellets & HD doesn't. I said it is all over the internet & people are talking.


----------



## FireManDan

Lowes in Killingly CT has Inferno and Greene Team they are 5.68 a bag.  The price went up quite a bit from last time i was there.  They do have about 10 tons in the garden center pallet racks that i could see of greene team.

Dan


----------



## IHATEPROPANE

Looks like the price is already coming down


----------



## turbotech

geek said:
			
		

> for how long can they hold an order?



I am not sure how long. I just did a pickup and it was 10 days after I did the order. Got em for $188 a ton. I think it is the last of the cheap pellets I will get for the season.


----------



## turbotech

IHATEPROPANE said:
			
		

> Looks like the price is already coming down



Where did they come down? How much was the decrease? Around here they are still 4.68/bag


----------



## turbotech

When I picked up the 2nd ton the person on the forklift said that they have many tons of Pres-to-logs pellets and they didn't sell that well. I said I would wait for them to cut the prices later to get rid of them. What is a decent price per ton for the Pres-to-logs? I just paid 188/ton for Greene Teams so I was thinking less than 150/ton for the Pres-to-logs. Am I spoiled from the low price on the GTs or does the 150/ton sound about right?


----------



## ChrisWNY

Pres-to-Logs are a good pellet (made by Lignetics, premium grade) so $150/ton would be a bargain for those, $188 is also a good price. I haven't burned Pres-to-Logs to this point because I always went for the Stove Chow at my local HD back when they were selling both brands at the same time. My local Lowes stocks Somerset pellets so I may give those a try next season.


----------



## WoodPorn

ChrisWNY said:
			
		

> Pres-to-Logs are a good pellet (made by Lignetics, premium grade) so $150/ton would be a bargain for those, $188 is also a good price. I haven't burned Pres-to-Logs to this point because I always went for the Stove Chow at my local HD back when they were selling both brands at the same time. My local Lowes stocks Somerset pellets so I may give those a try next season.



Somersets are a VERY good pellet, I burned 2 ton this season and was extremely satisfied...even @ $230 p/ton


----------



## turbotech

I did look at the Lignetics website and saw a picture of the bag. I couldn't find the pellet BTU, ash, fines info on the website though. I couldn't even find what type of wood they are (blend, hard, soft). How do they compare to the green label Lignetics?


----------



## ChrisWNY

turbotech said:
			
		

> I did look at the Lignetics website and saw a picture of the bag. I couldn't find the pellet BTU, ash, fines info on the website though. I couldn't even find what type of wood they are (blend, hard, soft). How do they compare to the green label Lignetics?



Pres-to-Logs are premium grade wood pellets, same as the other Lignetics pellet varieties that are out there. Premium grade pellets must adhere to the following standards, which are set by the Pellet Fuels Institute (you can read this on the back of any of your bags of pellets that are rated as premium grade):

Ash: less than 1%
Moisture Content: less than 8%
Fines: less than 0.5%
Sodium: less than 300PPM

As for type of wood, I believe they are a blend of hard/soft wood. I haven't burned Green label Lignetics so I'm not sure how Pres-to-Logs stack up to other types of Lignetics pellets.


----------



## turbotech

I was thinking the same thing about the PFI rating, but then I look at the Greene Team bag and it says PFI member and the specs, but the website says they are no longer a PFI member so it makes me wonder. Who is and who is not really a PFI rated pellet? Bags can say one thing, but it isn't real.
Maybe when they have some open pallets of the Pres-to-logs I will give a couple bags a try.


----------



## ChrisWNY

Do what I do and just rip a pallet open at HD/Lowes and buy a few bags. Unless there's a sign on a sealed pallet saying it's already sold or "DO NOT OPEN", I rip them open at will  

I don't know how a pellet manufacturer can say their wood pellets are "premium grade" or "super premium grade" unless they are meeting some sort of defined standard set forth by an independent 3rd party (such as PFI). Whether the pellet is PFI rated or not shouldn't matter, if specs are listed on the bag somewhere (i.e. ash, fines, moisture content), or the pellet claims to be PFI premium grade, then you can prove whether or not those specs are true based on your own in-home testing. If the specs are incorrect, the pellet produces more than 1% ash or are loaded with moisture, then claiming the pellet to be "premium grade" is false advertisement, and grounds to pursue a return/reimbursement from the pellet vendor and/or manufacturer.


----------



## djcg

Lowes.com has a $10 of $50 coupon.  Thats like 20% off for pellets.  Does anyone know if there's any Lowes in CT with pellets still in stock?


----------



## Xena

Any of the Lowes in Southeastern MA have any pellets for
good prices or are they all sold out?  

Raynham, Bridgewaters, Weymouth?  
I could call but I'm lazy plus I figure maybe
others wanna know too.


----------



## Xena

Made a few calls since nobody replied here.

Local Lowes still has pellets but asking $5.97 a bag.


----------



## jtakeman

I just hit the Torrington Lowes and HD. HD is out and Lowes has Greene Teams for $5.97/bag or $298.50/ton OUCH!


----------



## Xena

Hi Jay. Same price at the Lowes I called but the pellets
in stock were Infernos.  For that price they can
pour milk on em and feed em to the employees
for breakfast.   :coolgrin:


----------



## jtakeman

Xena said:
			
		

> Hi Jay. Same price at the Lowes I called but the pellets
> in stock were Infernos.  For that price they can
> pour milk on em and feed em to the employees
> for breakfast.   :coolgrin:



:cheese:


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

Xena said:
			
		

> Hi Jay. Same price at the Lowes I called but the pellets
> in stock were Infernos.  For that price they can
> pour milk on em and feed em to the employees
> for breakfast.   :coolgrin:



Ouch, I wouldn't wish that on anyone, not even a big box employee.


----------



## Dougsey

Was at Lowes in Epping yesterday and they had Infernos for $4.98


----------



## WoodPorn

Dougsey said:
			
		

> Was at Lowes in Epping yesterday and they had Infernos for $4.98



Did they come with a barrel, gasoline, and a match?


----------



## docmackie

Any information on the availability of the Pres-to-log compressed log in SE Pennsylvania?
Looking for dealers and approx. prices for a pallet.
What should I be looking for prior to purchase?
Recently had a Hearthstone Clydesdale wood-burning insert installed.


----------



## imacman

docmackie said:
			
		

> Any information on the availability of the Pres-to-log compressed log in SE Pennsylvania?
> Looking for dealers and approx. prices for a pallet.
> What should I be looking for prior to purchase?
> Recently had a Hearthstone Clydesdale wood-burning insert installed.



You need to put this in the correct forum (The Hearth Room)....this forum is for wood pellets/corn burning stoves......maybe a mod can move it.

You could contact Lignetics (who make the Presto-logs) and find a dealer:

www.lignetics.com/find-a-dealer.html


----------



## docmackie

Thanks for directing me to the appropriate forum.


----------



## Don2222

Hello

After pointing out to Loweâ€™s Corporate how close Salem NH Home Depot was to the Lowe's Salem NH store and HD's wood pellet price, Lowes had a change of heart on their price! I think it is because they really want to sell their Green Supreme New England wood pellets in the clear bags.

Enjoy Everyone while they last Now the every day low price tag really is correct

1st pic - Price on 8/3/2011â€”$5.97 per bag 

2nd pic - Price on 8/20/2011â€”$3.94 per bag


----------



## sb81

Victory!  How are those pellets?  I only bought 20 bags because I have heard better things about mwp, stove chow and green team.


----------



## magsf11

Hi everyone, hope you guys enjoyed the summer? any way just stoped by my local HD and they have Stove chow for 197 a ton.


----------



## jtakeman

I was at the Torrington, CT Lowes this weekend. Maine Choice and Green Supreme in stock.


----------



## bilsea

maine choice vs maine wood...which one is preferred?


----------



## Ddubs77

I'm gonna bite soon. The Plainville/Southington Lowes has greene supreme, North american pellets and maines choice for 197.... home depot has the un named brand that just says Premium Wood Pellets..white bag with the pic of the wood stove... not sure which ones to grab... any help? Home depot in West Hartford has stove chow for 197...wish it was closer..


----------



## jtakeman

Ddubs77 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna bite soon. The Plainville/Southington Lowes has greene supreme, North american pellets and maines choice for 197.... home depot has the *un named brand that just says Premium Wood Pellets..white bag with the pic of the wood stove... *not sure which ones to grab... any help? Home depot in West Hartford has stove chow for 197...wish it was closer..



That brand would be Maine Wood pellets(MWP) in the box store bag.


----------



## SubMech

Picked up 2 tons of stove chow last weekend at home depot in Montville. They had about 15 more that I saw. $197 ton


----------



## Ddubs77

> That brand would be Maine Wood pellets(MWP) in the box store bag.


Better than Green Supreme? I plan on grabbing a ton of either green supreme/north american/maines choice or Maine wood pellets.....and a ton of stove chow


----------



## tracker

Home Depot in Smithfield, R.I. has MWP for $197.  I drove in the back to check their inventory.  They have about 10 ton wrapped in green with the cabin on the bag and another 20 or so tons wrapped in white wtih the 
stove on the bag.  I ordered 5 ton and off i went.


----------



## mepellet

The Home Depots around me have Maine's Choice and the Lowes have Stove Chow.  Both are 3.94 per bag or 197 per ton.  I like the price but I'm hesitant to buy anything in bulk since this is my first year with the P61A. Anyone have any bad experiences with any pellets in the P61A?


----------



## AVIVIII

It will eat whatever you feed it.

The question comes down to how often do you want to clean it? I have had better luck in my P68 with good softwood pellets (Vermont, Okanagan), but rest assured, if you fill the hopper, it will make heat.


----------



## Dougsey

Lowes in Epping now at $197. I saw Maines Choice and Greene Supreme


----------



## offingmoot

I'm in central jersey and have purchased pellets the last three seasons at depot. Each year they either had them or knew the status in late august. I asked in the store if they were stocking them this year and their computers showed looking three months out they have nothing coming in. So I wrote an email on their website. 
I am puzzled by their response. 

"We appreciate you taking the time to forward your comments regarding if
and when we will be stocking wood pellet fuel in your area.

Unfortunately, due to proprietary and confidentiality reasons, we cannot
comment at this time."

I called the number on the email and left a message but no reply yet. 
What do you make of that?


----------



## Hitch

Stopped by the local Lowes (S.E. PA) yesterday to see if they have any pellets in stock.  The guy said they just got in some Fall/Winter stuff, but no pellets yet.  Hopefully within the next few weeks, he said.

I hope they come somewhere close to the prices some of you guys are seeing.  I only have about four bags in the basement.....


----------



## driftbuster

I checked with three Lowes in SW PA and two are stocked up with Green Team, and the other has Green Supremes.


----------



## driftbuster

I checked with three Lowes in SW PA and two are stocked up with Green Team, and the other has Green Supremes.


----------



## LewLasher

Home Depot in West Lebanon, NH has NO pellets in the store.  I asked for an estimate for when there might be pellets in stock, but all they could say was that it would take a while to catch up with all their accumulated orders.  (They still have the $197/ton sign at the beginning of the driveway, though.)

Home Depot in Williston, VT had what looked like a fairly low inventory (50 bags ???) of "Premium" brand pellets from MWP (Maine Woods Pellet), also $197/ton or $3.94/bag.


----------



## kinglew

has any  one heard if there will be buy more save more pellet sale at home depot this year???


----------



## fidiro

My local Lowes had about 10 tons sitting outside on Sat before IRENE started and hope they put them in out of the rain.  They are Greene Teams @ 3.94/bag 197/ton and I plan on picking up a ton this week unless they are soaked.  Hope the Greene Teams haven't changed since last season as they were a decent pellet for the money.


----------



## nhdblfan

I saw the Green Supreme's in Claremont but they had more coming in in the next few weeks.
Is the Green Supreme better then the Greene Team or NEWP ? I knoe the Green Supreme is all soft wood but other then that are they all the same quality (lower-mid grade)?


----------



## Harman Lover 007

Green Supreme is NEWP in a different bag made for the big box stores and is a hardwood blend. GT is 100% hardwood.


----------



## nhdblfan

Harman Lover 007 said:
			
		

> Green Supreme is NEWP in a different bag made for the big box stores and is a hardwood blend. GT is 100% hardwood.



Thanks,
 I am confused thou (often happens) as I see Green Supreme list here as "logepole pine"

http://www.woodpelletreviews.com/Reviews/Wood-Pellets/Green-Supreme-Wood-Pellets.html

I have had NEWP and they are ok,not great,my neighbor (who I split 10 tons with)thought they where much worse for ash last season.


----------



## Harman Lover 007

nhdblfan said:
			
		

> Harman Lover 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Supreme is NEWP in a different bag made for the big box stores and is a hardwood blend. GT is 100% hardwood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> I am confused thou (often happens) as I see Green Supreme list here as "logepole pine"
> 
> http://www.woodpelletreviews.com/Reviews/Wood-Pellets/Green-Supreme-Wood-Pellets.html
> 
> I have had NEWP and they are ok,not great,my neighbor (who I split 10 tons with)thought they where much worse for ash last season.
Click to expand...


Those were the "old" version of GS. The new version (2011) is NEWP in a clear bag. The finer details of old vs new was the subject of multiple threads a while back. NEWP has greatly improved their product and for this price you can't go wrong.


----------



## francis.g

just saw a couple tons of stove chow outside hd in Dover NJ, $179/ton.  Who knows if they were outside during the storm though.


----------



## nhdblfan

Harman Lover 007 said:
			
		

> nhdblfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harman Lover 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Supreme is NEWP in a different bag made for the big box stores and is a hardwood blend. GT is 100% hardwood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> I am confused thou (often happens) as I see Green Supreme list here as "logepole pine"
> 
> http://www.woodpelletreviews.com/Reviews/Wood-Pellets/Green-Supreme-Wood-Pellets.html
> 
> I have had NEWP and they are ok,not great,my neighbor (who I split 10 tons with)thought they where much worse for ash last season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those were the "old" version of GS. The new version (2011) is NEWP in a clear bag. The finer details of old vs new was the subject of multiple threads a while back. NEWP has greatly improved their product and for this price you can't go wrong.
Click to expand...


Thanks for straightening that out,the ones I saw did have that clear bag like you describe. I can't recall where they camr from thou but pretty sure it was no the Jaffery Plant or I would have made the connection.


----------



## Hitch

Stopped by my local Lowes last night and saw that they just received a shipment of pellets, probably 15 -20 tons throughout various isles.  They only had North American pellets where you could pick them up.  They are $3.94/ bag. The rest were up high.  I noticed one other pallet with pellets bags of a different color and was told that they are Cheat River pellets.

Was hoping to find some better quality pellets, like many of you are finding.  I picked up 5 bags, but misread the high ash content number while trying to read the screen on my phone.  Oh well.  Going to see what Home Depot has today.

Oh yea, when I got home my wife saw that I had picked up some pellets.  She looked at me with a puzzled look and said "Don't we already have wood pellets?".  This was a somewhat troubling question as we have less than three bags (bags - not tons) in the basement.  Is there anyone out there interested in helping me educate my wife?  Also, when do I mention that I pre-bought (but haven't yet picked up) a ton from our original dealer?  . 

Sheesh, she's the one who loves it hot.


----------



## fidiro

My local lowes had 10 tons of GT's sitting outside before Irene leashed her fury on them and if that wasn't enough, today I stopped by and the lawn/garden was watering their shrubs/plants, that are right next to them, with a sprinkler that shot water on just about every ton of the same 10 tons.  Hope they have a good plastic wrap.


----------



## Hitch

Went to my local Home Depot yesterday.  I asked an employee if they have wood pellets in stock.  He told me to go to aisle 11, half way down on the left.  Entered the aisle knowing something wasn't right.  When I arrived at the spot, I saw wood biscuits.  Those would be pricey to run through the pellet burner.

Finally found their stash of pellets....outside.    They were sort of under an awning, but must have sat there through Irene as there was a hole in one of the bags and all I saw was sawdust. :facepalm:


----------



## Dougsey

Just around the corner from the $197 Lowes deal is this at Wally World... good luck!


----------



## referee38

Not sure what kind they have but Home Depot near me has a sign out saying wood pellets 197.00 a ton.


----------



## driftbuster

HD near me has Stove Chow, not sure how they compare to Green Teams, or Somersets from lowes.


----------



## imacman

driftbuster said:
			
		

> HD near me has Stove Chow, not sure how they compare to Green Teams, or Somersets from lowes.



If you have a choice of those all at the same price, the Somersets are the best deal.  Stove Chow is a real good shoulder season pellet.

Never burned the GT.


----------



## fidiro

Yesterday I had heard a rumor that the price was going up after closing last night I went ahead and made a purchase for two tons of GT's as i didn't want to risk the price increase.  I had another $10 off $50 and a 10% off coupon.  They would not give me another 5% off for opening a lowes card as they said cannot be combined with any other offer or coupon so the people here who did get the additional 5% made out better.  I purchased 13 bags and used the $10 off on them and 87 bags I used the 10% off so it came out close to the same as if I had purchased 100 bags at 15% off.  Still a very good deal for me.

I just have to go back and pick them up as they are on hold for me.  I'll post if in fact the price did change overnight.


----------



## nhdblfan

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> Yesterday I had heard a rumor that the price was going up after closing last night I went ahead and made a purchase for two tons of GT's as i didn't want to risk the price increase.  I had another $10 off $50 and a 10% off coupon.  They would not give me another 5% off for opening a lowes card as they said cannot be combined with any other offer or coupon so the people here who did get the additional 5% made out better.  I purchased 13 bags and used the $10 off on them and 87 bags I used the 10% off so it came out close to the same as if I had purchased 100 bags at 15% off.  Still a very good deal for me.
> 
> I just have to go back and pick them up as they are on hold for me.  I'll post if in fact the price did change overnight.




My understanding is Lowes will keep the price @ the same as H/D (which is $197),unless they are going up I can't see Lowes sitting with higher priced pellets then H/D.
Lots of pellets around and even more getting delivered to the big box stores,that  and oil is dropping (along with everything else except Gold,and unemployment numbers !)with the rest of the market. I don't see them going higher yet.


----------



## ducker

just called up my Lowes... they said they had Green Supreme (which are the same as Green Team from last year - which we all know aren't..) and Cheat River.  I've never heard of the later....

And I didn't get a chance to see them in person to see where they were packaged.


----------



## Harman Lover 007

ducker said:
			
		

> just called up my Lowes... they said they had Green Supreme (which are the same as Green Team from last year - which we all know aren't..) and Cheat River.  I've never heard of the later....
> 
> And I didn't get a chance to see them in person to see where they were packaged.



The Green Supreme is NEWP packaged for the big box stores. It has nothing to do with Greene Teams, they are from PA and are 100% hardwood.


----------



## ducker

need to pull the trigger on one of these pellets within the next 24 hours - since I just canceled my spring pre-order as these are a good $200 less then my spring order...


----------



## jtakeman

ducker said:
			
		

> need to pull the trigger on one of these pellets within the next 24 hours - since I just canceled my spring pre-order as these are a good $200 less then my spring order...



You might see several opinions on this. IMHO I'll give an edge to Greene Team, But only because I haven't tried Cheat River(yet!). But you could also try spliting the order up with a ton of each? Even if its only 1 ton your getting they will let you buy by the bag for the same price. No ton discount AFAIK!


----------



## ducker

I'm going in with 4tons... so perhaps I will go 2/2


----------



## woodsman23

4 tons of stove chow in the shed stacked and ready to go


----------



## TheDarkSide

Just purchased 3 tons of Green Supreme's at Lowes in Hooksett, NH.   Manchester Lowes was out and had a backlog of orders when I checked last night so I wasn't too confident about getting some today.


----------



## mepellet

TheDarkSide said:
			
		

> Just purchased 3 tons of Green Supreme's at Lowes in Hooksett, NH.   Manchester Lowes was out and had a backlog of orders when I checked last night so I wasn't too confident about getting some today.



Seems like a lot of the Lowes around here have Green Supremes but have a backlog of Greene Teams.  I have been trying to track down some GT's for a few weeks. So far I have 6 different brands to try.... 
Stove Chow
MWP Blend
MWP Softwood
Maine's Choice
Corinth
Green Supreme


----------



## Ddubs77

It seems every lowes around me (Bristol CT) only has North American pellets which I'm not the biggest fan of. Lowes in southington has about 30-40 ton of N. American. I wish I could find Somersets @ Lowes like last year! Home depot has Stove chow which I plan to grab a ton of, but I have a gift card for lowes and plan on grabbing a ton from them. Lowes here had green supreme but sold what they had and repaced it with more North American. Whats the deal with all the lowes around here buying all North American pellets?


----------



## fidiro

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> Yesterday I had heard a rumor that the price was going up after closing last night I went ahead and made a purchase for two tons of GT's as i didn't want to risk the price increase.  I had another $10 off $50 and a 10% off coupon.  They would not give me another 5% off for opening a lowes card as they said cannot be combined with any other offer or coupon so the people here who did get the additional 5% made out better.  I purchased 13 bags and used the $10 off on them and 87 bags I used the 10% off so it came out close to the same as if I had purchased 100 bags at 15% off.  Still a very good deal for me.
> 
> I just have to go back and pick them up as they are on hold for me.  I'll post if in fact the price did change overnight.




Picked up the two tons yesterday and price did not change as of yesterday.  They still had at least 14 tons of GT's but they are all stored outside, you need to look them over good if you take a full pallet without unwrapping it there.  There are 10 tons sitting by the entrance to the store and the rest is in the garden area with no roof over them as well.


----------



## ducker

when I asked what their policy was on bad pellet bags, they stated that I could bring them back and exchange them for a good bag.  Hopefully they will hold to that.  because I'm having them delivered, and they wouldn't budge on me picking that pallets I wanted.


----------



## ravensdalepelletman

home depot   seattle wash area & lowes  both selling blazer brand.  4.08 per bag.   both stores have plenty


----------



## Xena

Called around several stores today.  Had to laugh,
one guy from a Lowes told me he had two brands - Green Machines
and Greene Team.  I said "Green machines huh?". He said YUP!
I said cool I'll be over there in the morning see ya then.


----------



## jtakeman

Let us now how those "new"-------- â€œGreen machines"  burn. Hehe! 

Green machines like weedwackers and leave blowers????? John Deere makes them AFAIK.


----------



## fidiro

If those Green Machines are made by JD they should be good but if they are WeedEater brand made by Poulan then I would just try a bag or two first.  

You sure they weren't burning them in the back room and started seeing different names on the bag.


----------



## Hitch

Stopped by my local Lowes and picked up 5 bags of the Cheat River pellets. I did some internet research and saw some indication that Cheat River is somehow related to Appalachian Hardwood Manufacturers, Inc., and uses their prodocution by-product.  No idea how accurate that information is.

J/T - Let me know if you want me to mail you a bag, how and where.


----------



## PJPellet

Lowes in Hornell, NY selling Green Supreme's and North American Wood Pellets.  Both are at 197.00 a ton currently.  However it looks like the regular price will be 197.00 ton for North American's and 239.50 for Green Supreme's.  I bought a couple bags of each as I want to see how they burn for my Harman P 43.  Interestingly to me this is quite a bit cheaper than I paid for my other six tons I bought in the Spring. (Allegheny's and Clear Choice)


----------



## djcg

Lowes in Plainville, CT  is supposed to get a shipment of Green Team this week.


----------



## jtakeman

Hitch said:
			
		

> J/T - Let me know if you want me to mail you a bag, how and where.



Thanks for the offer!  But shipping pellets is pretty pricey! Let me check around and see if I can get some 1st.


----------



## Ddubs77

> Lowes in Plainville, CT is supposed to get a shipment of Green Team this week.



Damn... I just bought a skid of green supreme from there today..just finished stacking. I may grab another if they get those in stock.


----------



## Hitch

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Thanks for the offer!  But shipping pellets is pretty pricey! Let me check around and see if I can get some 1st.



Shoot me a PM if you want them.  No big deal.  I have gained WAY more from this site in both knowledge and enjoyment than I would spend. 

Giving a little back.


----------



## Meneillys

Hitch said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the offer!  But shipping pellets is pretty pricey! Let me check around and see if I can get some 1st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot me a PM if you want them. No big deal. I have gained WAY more from this site in both knowledge and enjoyment than I would spend.
> 
> Giving a little back.
Click to expand...


It was almost $40 per bag to ship them via UPS when I sent the bags of NEWP to him a couple years ago. I have some Eden pellets for him and I'm tempted to break them down into smaller storage bags and use the Postal Services flat rate boxes. They say up to 70 lbs per box.


----------



## jtakeman

Hitch said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the offer!  But shipping pellets is pretty pricey! Let me check around and see if I can get some 1st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot me a PM if you want them.  No big deal.  I have gained WAY more from this site in both knowledge and enjoyment than I would spend.
> 
> Giving a little back.
Click to expand...


Will do if I can't locate them!! And many Thanks! 



			
				Meneillys said:
			
		

> It was almost $40 per bag to ship them via UPS when I sent the bags of NEWP to him a couple years ago. I have some Eden pellets for him and I'm tempted to break them down into smaller storage bags and use the Postal Services flat rate boxes. They say up to 70 lbs per box.



Interesting, I wonder how much you can get(more like stuff! :cheese: ) in that flat rate box???


----------



## mepellet

Rumor has it that Lowes is going to get Greene Teams in in the next couple weeks. But then again, that's what they have been telling me for about a month now.  I have heard great things about them but am hesitant about buying a ton or two without trying them.  Anyone have experience with Greene Teams in a P61A?


----------



## fidiro

mepellet said:
			
		

> Rumor has it that Lowes is going to get Greene Teams in in the next couple weeks. But then again, that's what they have been telling me for about a month now.  I have heard great things about them but am hesitant about buying a ton or two without trying them.  Anyone have experience with Greene Teams in a P61A?



Don't have any experience in using them in a P61A but just had my first experience, last week, stacking 66 bags of them into the house and the smell/odor it let out the first couple of nights gave me heartburn, something that the TC's I used last year did not.  Wonder if it was because they were sealed for a long time with the plastics and kept moisture in there.  I had to shut down the A/C and open all windows.  The weather has gotten slightly cooler since then and windows have been kept open so smell is better now just hope when it gets cold enough to close them the smell don't come back.

Last year I only burned a couple bags and didn't get a chance to check ash levels.


----------



## JBiBBs5

My local Lowes has:

-Maine Choice
-North American
-Nature's Own Fuel

Anyone familiar with these?


----------



## jtakeman

JBiBBs5 said:
			
		

> My local Lowes has:
> 
> -Maine Choice
> -North American
> -Nature's Own Fuel
> 
> Anyone familiar with these?



Yes I have burned them and I would just reverse the order as far as heat goes. Ash was pretty close. Natures own is a sister pellet to stove chow. North American is a sister pellet to Curran. Maine Choice might be a bit better than what I tried. They have a new process.

All would do fine in your stove. Of the 3 only complaint was that North American had a waxy smell to them. But burned fine.


----------



## JBiBBs5

j-takeman said:
			
		

> JBiBBs5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My local Lowes has:
> 
> -Maine Choice
> -North American
> -Nature's Own Fuel
> 
> Anyone familiar with these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have burned them and I would just reverse the order as far as heat goes. Ash was pretty close. Natures own is a sister pellet to stove chow. North American is a sister pellet to Curran. Maine Choice might be a bit better than what I tried. They have a new process.
> 
> All would do fine in your stove. Of the 3 only complaint was that North American had a waxy smell to them. But burned fine.
Click to expand...


After doing a lot of reading on this forum I was hoping to get my hands on some Stove Chow or Green Team but I think it may turn into a cat and mouse game for those. Lowe's said they never know when they'll get the GT's and HD just seems to have no idea what's going on.

The local dealer has Vermonts for $265 a ton.

Would you say Nature's Own is my best bet?


----------



## Harman Lover 007

mepellet said:
			
		

> Rumor has it that Lowes is going to get Greene Teams in in the next couple weeks. But then again, that's what they have been telling me for about a month now.  I have heard great things about them but am hesitant about buying a ton or two without trying them.  Anyone have experience with Greene Teams in a P61A?



I have burned GTs in my P61A. Very good pellet for the money and no issues. I have a ton in the basement waiting for this coming season. FYI, if you sign up on the Greene Team website, they will notify you via email when they are shipping to your local Lowes. Then you will know for sure. Just use this link and ask them to notify you. Many of us here take advantage of the service.

http://greeneteampellets.com/?q=contact_us


----------



## mepellet

Harman Lover 007 said:
			
		

> mepellet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor has it that Lowes is going to get Greene Teams in in the next couple weeks. But then again, that's what they have been telling me for about a month now.  I have heard great things about them but am hesitant about buying a ton or two without trying them.  Anyone have experience with Greene Teams in a P61A?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have burned GTs in my P61A. Very good pellet for the money and no issues. I have a ton in the basement waiting for this coming season. FYI, if you sign up on the Greene Team website, they will notify you via email when they are shipping to your local Lowes. Then you will know for sure. Just use this link and ask them to notify you. Many of us here take advantage of the service.
> 
> http://greeneteampellets.com/?q=contact_us
Click to expand...


Thanks for the confidence booster about the GTs with the P61A!  I signed up with the GT website and get emails frequently with them but have tried to confirm deliveries around the time the email said and haven't had any luck with 4 of the area Lowes....  I may just have to get 2 tons when I can find them.  Thanks again.


----------



## JBiBBs5

How about Somerset pellets for $207 per ton? From what I've read those seem to be a great pellet for the price.


----------



## jtakeman

JBiBBs5 said:
			
		

> How about Somerset pellets for $207 per ton? From what I've read those seem to be a great pellet for the price.



IMHO the best you''ll find at a box store!


----------



## JBiBBs5

j-takeman said:
			
		

> JBiBBs5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about Somerset pellets for $207 per ton? From what I've read those seem to be a great pellet for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO the best you''ll find at a box store!
Click to expand...


I'll head over to Tractor Supply on Saturday to pick up a couple of tons of the Somersets then. I'll also grab a few bags of GT's if they ever come around just to test them out.


----------



## jtakeman

JBiBBs5 said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBiBBs5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about Somerset pellets for $207 per ton? From what I've read those seem to be a great pellet for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO the best you''ll find at a box store!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll head over to Tractor Supply on Saturday to pick up a couple of tons of the Somersets then. I'll also grab a few bags of GT's if they ever come around just to test them out.
Click to expand...


My local TSC said they would price match Lowes/HD and their current price is also $197/ton. See if yours cam price match if possible.


----------



## JBiBBs5

j-takeman said:
			
		

> JBiBBs5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBiBBs5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about Somerset pellets for $207 per ton? From what I've read those seem to be a great pellet for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO the best you''ll find at a box store!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll head over to Tractor Supply on Saturday to pick up a couple of tons of the Somersets then. I'll also grab a few bags of GT's if they ever come around just to test them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My local TSC said they would price match Lowes/HD and their current price is also $197/ton. See if yours cam price match if possible.
Click to expand...


I don't think Lowe's has them in stock. Would they call to verify?


----------



## jtakeman

JBiBBs5 said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBiBBs5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBiBBs5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about Somerset pellets for $207 per ton? From what I've read those seem to be a great pellet for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO the best you''ll find at a box store!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll head over to Tractor Supply on Saturday to pick up a couple of tons of the Somersets then. I'll also grab a few bags of GT's if they ever come around just to test them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My local TSC said they would price match Lowes/HD and their current price is also $197/ton. See if yours cam price match if possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Lowe's has them in stock. Would they call to verify?
Click to expand...


Probaby would depend on the store manager, Couldn't hurt to try anyway!


----------



## JBiBBs5

j-takeman said:
			
		

> JBiBBs5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about Somerset pellets for $207 per ton? From what I've read those seem to be a great pellet for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO the best you''ll find at a box store!
Click to expand...


The guy from Tractor Supply called me back and said he was mistaken. They carried Somerset last year and no longer have any in stock. Now carrying Inferno instead, which is a junk pellet from what I've read.

So i kept calling around and one of the local HD's carries Old Dominion which got a great review on woodpelletreviews.com. Would you recommend these? I'm considering purchasing a ton of them for the shoulder season and most likely splurging on the Vermont's for the colder months.


----------



## pods8

ravensdalepelletman said:
			
		

> home depot   seattle wash area & lowes  both selling blazer brand.  4.08 per bag.   both stores have plenty



I bought 2 pallets for $178/ea this weekend onsale (up in everett).


----------



## kofkorn

I have to give props to the local HD here in MA.  We went down to the Bellingham store a few weeks ago and put an order in for 5 ton.  Used the Lowes 10% coupon and used my HD card for 12 months no interest.  They told me that they were about 3 weeks out on delivery, and they would call us when our turn came up.  I asked them if possible to send us Stove Chow, as we used it last year and had good results.  They gave me the standard line that they could not guarantee a particular brand yadda yadda yadda, but they made a note on the order slip anyway.  

Three weeks later, we got a phone call saying that we were on the list for deliveries.  The manager told us that she had Fireside Ultras, and would we like to arrange delivery of the Firesides or would we prefer to wait to see what may come up in the next delivery??  We opted to wait, and the manager was very kind and said no problem.  

She called again last night, very enthusiastic.  She had received the Stove Chow and had immediately tagged 5 tons for us.  She was very happy to call us and let us know.  We arranged for delivery today.  

I was just impressed with the effort put in by her (unfortunately I don't remember her name, as she dealt with my wife on the phone.)  I know that the big boxes treat pellets differently than nearly anyone else, but this was an above and beyond effort on her part.

I normally am not impressed with the general level of customer service that I get at HD, but this time certainly worked out well.

Kudos to them.


----------



## sinnian

As of today (09/15/11) both Lowe's and HD in Windham Maine are sold out, but are expecting more soon.


----------



## fidiro

Just made a stop at my local Lowes and the GT's are now $3.58/bag.  I should've saved the receipt as I paid 3.94 just a week ago.


----------



## GrahamInVa

My local Lowes and HD don't even get their first shipment in until early October.. Not much demand around here I guess.


----------



## nhdblfan

Just came back from Claremont 6 tons(3 for my neighbor and 3 for me) @197 ( and no they are not going up in price unless HD does and thats not happening) -5% plus 65 delivery each (626 each) for Green Supreme.
I would not be surprised if they stay at this price all winta, not plants have blown up like last two seasons,HG Lowes and Tractor Supply are now the big players and lot of pellets at lumber yards,stove co.


----------



## fidiro

ITBURNS(AKA pelletnubi) said:
			
		

> Just made a stop at my local Lowes and the GT's are now $3.58/bag.  I should've saved the receipt as I paid 3.94 just a week ago.



Had to make another run to Lowes and found receipts for the last 100 bags and they adjusted the price.  I think I got back something like $40, not really sure since they refunded everything and then made a new purchase with the new price plus the discounts for the coupons I had used.


----------



## emmittjames

3 tons of Stove Chow delivered today -- Home Depot in Glastonbury, CT. They had 2 brands (can't remember the 2nd, just knew i didn't want them!) and i was able to successfully purchase the 3 tons i wanted with delivery AND get the correct pellets!

$197/ton + 10% off Lowes coupon match= $177 * 3 tons +$65 delivery = $596. not bad by me.

now to cleaning the stove....


----------



## LewLasher

As of this past weekend, Home Depot in Hooksett, NH had NO pellets.

Home Depot in Lebanon, NH had about 6 bags of Stove Chow yesterday.


----------



## Millsk

ooo where'd ya get the HD coupon?


----------



## save$

Hd in Augusta Me is out, but just down the road at TSC they have MWP for $197.    Have not seen any yet at Sams.  Also no stoves there so not sure if they are getting into it again.   Also noticed Aubuchon Hardware has pellets at that same price.  Not sure what brand.


----------



## fidiro

Millsk said:
			
		

> ooo where'd ya get the HD coupon?



I think that the HD coupon mentioned above is the Lowes' moving coupon that is honored at HD as well


----------



## mepellet

save$ said:
			
		

> Hd in Augusta Me is out, but just down the road at TSC they have MWP for $197.    Have not seen any yet at Sams.  Also no stoves there so not sure if they are getting into it again.   Also noticed Aubuchon Hardware has pellets at that same price.  Not sure what brand.



Has Sams had pellets in previous years?  What brand(s) do they usually have?  Decent prices?


----------



## save$

Up until this year, Sam's has had pellets.   I think they usually are pentingtons.  I recall in the years before last, that people would show up and buy every pellet they had before the general public membership got to them.  Last year, they had row upon row of pellets stacked high in the front parking lot.  No mad rush to buy them.  This year, I haven't seen any.  Haven't noticed them at WalMart either, but that doesn't mean they don't.


----------



## LewLasher

No pellets at Home Depot in Hooksett, NH.


----------



## sinnian

Biddeford Maine HD still posting the $197 price.  Not sure what they had for actual inventory, but they only had Penningtons on the floor.


----------



## LewLasher

Home Depot in Hooksett, NH had about 90 bags of Wood Fibers, Inc. pellets.

Home Depot in Lebanon, NH had about 10 bags of Pennington Nature's Heat pellets; they said they expected to get in a couple of pallets early next week.


----------



## RKS130

Home Depot, Mohegan Lake New York, has three pallets of Stove Chow at 197 per ton plus $65 delivery.


----------



## staplebox

HD in Montville, CT has(d) ~40 pallets of American Wood Fiber pellets today.  Minus the 2 I took.  $207 [del]w/tax[/del]- not sure about delivery, I pick up. 

They said they had a 2nd truckload that was tagged for orders as soon it arrived.  People buying late this year


----------



## SubMech

staplebox said:
			
		

> HD in Montville, CT has(d) ~40 pallets of American Wood Fiber pellets today.  Minus the 2 I took.  $207 w/ tax - not sure about delivery, I pick up.
> 
> They said they had a 2nd truckload that was tagged for orders as soon it arrived.  People buying late this year.



I would take your ticket back to a manager, should not have been charged for tax on the pellets. I purchased a ton, then a half ton twice and did not get charged for tax any of those three times. (same hd as you)


----------



## staplebox

SubMech said:
			
		

> staplebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HD in Montville, CT has(d) ~40 pallets of American Wood Fiber pellets today.  Minus the 2 I took.  $207 w/ tax - not sure about delivery, I pick up.
> 
> They said they had a 2nd truckload that was tagged for orders as soon it arrived.  People buying late this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would take your ticket back to a manager, should not have been charged for tax on the pellets. I purchased a ton, then a half ton twice and did not get charged for tax any of those three times. (same hd as you)
Click to expand...


Came back to edit my post, after thinking a minute, and saw yours.  There was no tax.  Guess they were $207/ton.  If you got them cheaper I'll go back looking for some $$.


----------



## jtakeman

Fially got to HD this weekend. They had Fireside Ultra's and Pres-to-logs. Hard to count but I would say a truck load at least(over 20 tons).


----------



## SubMech

staplebox said:
			
		

> SubMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staplebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HD in Montville, CT has(d) ~40 pallets of American Wood Fiber pellets today.  Minus the 2 I took.  $207 w/ tax - not sure about delivery, I pick up.
> 
> They said they had a 2nd truckload that was tagged for orders as soon it arrived.  People buying late this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would take your ticket back to a manager, should not have been charged for tax on the pellets. I purchased a ton, then a half ton twice and did not get charged for tax any of those three times. (same hd as you)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Came back to edit my post, after thinking a minute, and saw yours.  There was no tax.  Guess they were $207/ton.  If you got them cheaper I'll go back looking for some $$.
Click to expand...


I got stove chow @ 197, but that was a month or more ago. The price may have jumped since I got mine.


----------



## jtakeman

SubMech said:
			
		

> staplebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SubMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staplebox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HD in Montville, CT has(d) ~40 pallets of American Wood Fiber pellets today.  Minus the 2 I took.  $207 w/ tax - not sure about delivery, I pick up.
> 
> They said they had a 2nd truckload that was tagged for orders as soon it arrived.  People buying late this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would take your ticket back to a manager, should not have been charged for tax on the pellets. I purchased a ton, then a half ton twice and did not get charged for tax any of those three times. (same hd as you)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Came back to edit my post, after thinking a minute, and saw yours.  There was no tax.  Guess they were $207/ton.  If you got them cheaper I'll go back looking for some $$.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got stove chow @ 197, but that was a month or more ago. The price may have jumped since I got mine.
Click to expand...


Still $197/ton in New Hartford store. Lowes and TSC have gone up to $224/ton though!


----------



## LewLasher

No pellets today at Home Depot in West Lebanon, NH.  Vague promise to have more someday.


----------



## staplebox

HD in Montville CT now has Fireside Ultras @ $207.  Still some American Wood Fibers left too, I believe.  30+ ton in total.


----------



## LewLasher

No pellets at Home Depot in Williston, Vermont.


----------



## dsnedegar3

HD in East Haven CT now has Penningtons for $207/ton.


----------



## olddawgsrule

As of yesterday, both Manchester & Hooksett HD has pellets
Pennington's at Manchester (35 plus tons)
Assumed the same at Hooksett (just over 40 tons)


----------



## dafollweiler

Just at home depot on lehigh st in allentown, 197.00 a ton for stove chow have several tons out back, i prefer to buy at KC stoves omallys for 219.00 a ton. you know try to keep my money local and for 20 bucks it saves on gas,


----------



## BrotherBart

Guys I need to close this one. It is getting longer than a well rope.

Crank up another thread for the new season.


----------

